#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-24
<Cracknel> !seen johane
<Cracknel> aah! n-avem robotel :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-25
<Habibii> buna ziua
<Habibii> este cineva?
<Cracknel> whoaaa! aveam 4 gb de pachete in cache :))
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-26
<amiralul> brb
<amiralul> brb
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
 * Chriisti Hello ppl***
<Habibii> buna seara
<Habibii> este cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-27
<florin1> salutare, stiti cumva de ce nu mai merge gyache?
<florin1> sau e numai la mine problema..
<florin1> După ce introduc datele de logare ori îmi zice ca sunt incorecte(desi sunt foarte corecte) ori imi zice conncetion timeout
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-28
<eXpLoD> servus
<eXpLoD> e careva?
<eXpLoD> cica ubuntulog doamne ma :)))
<rudy87mn> Buna
<rudy87mn> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o mica problema ? 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-30
<Lovecookies> ^^
<Lovecookies> salut
<Lovecookies> Cine imi poate explica de ce, cand dau sa ascult o piesa in Amarok, incepe sa mi le deruleze?
<Lovecookies> rezolvare:
<Lovecookies> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-23
<alinrus> stas: n-ai un usb hub din gresela?
<stas> alinrus, nope :|
<alinrus> nici ceva alimentare pe 5V?
<alinrus> :)
<duroursu_> salutare
<duroursu> care este situl de unde pot lua ultimele kernele pt ubuntu ca nu o gasesc?
<alinrus> kernel.org
<duroursu> am gasit pana la urma
<duroursu> kernel.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-25
<gbase> salut
<gbase> cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-26
<pretender> buna tuturor :)
<pretender> ce-ar trebui sa testez,eventual sa instalez:mint debian,debian sau zorin os?
<alinrus> orice, important ii sa-ti faci treaba
<pretender> multumesc,aline,dar dupa tine ce sfat mi-ai da?momentan am mint 11
<alinrus> eu folosesc ubuntu de prin 2005
<alinrus> acum ce sa zic, ia-o ca pe o recomandare :)
<pretender> da doar ca ma enerveaza unity si gnome 3
<alinrus> inainte de aia am folosit debian, inainte de aia slack, si mai inainte rh si mandrake
<alinrus> pai bagi xfce si ai gatat povestea
<pretender> am descarcat mint 12,e naspa rau,de asta si intrebarea mea
<alinrus> baga xubuntu
<pretender> multumesc...tu ce ai gnome sau unity?
<alinrus> awesome si lxde
<pretender> ok,multumesc de sfaturi
<pretender> eu ies,ma culc is obosit
<pretender> noapte buna ;-)
<madalin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-27
<alinrus> stas esti
<alinrus> ?
<alinrus> nu sti de un sablon de mail public de trimis la parlamentarii europeni din partea .ro referitor la acta?
<stas> alinrus, nope
<stas> da au aia de la accessnow
<stas> un template
<alinrus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819060/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-21
<sbivol> AndreiPetcu, alex3f[eg202], gili: salut, folosește cineva dintre voi Kubuntu? Mă interesează feedback referitor la traduceri
<alex3f[eg202]> sbivol, sorry, nu; ubuntu with Unity
<sbivol> alex3f[eg202]: mai caut... :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, salutare :) Am reusit sa fac sa mearga kde-ul cum trebuie pe notebook; am reinstalat versiunea 12.10 si am reinstalat driverul placii audio :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: mă bucur c-ai rezolvat
<FlowRiser> sbivol, e comparativ cu timpul tau de bootare; Chiar ceva mai rapid, ca am dezactivat unele chestii :D
<sbivol> dacă îți pare că merge lent grafica, poți dezactiva efectele
<sbivol> FlowRiser: fără efecte ar trebui să meargă la fel de rapid ca LXDE sau XFCE
<FlowRiser> sbivol, grafica merge binisor, nu am dezactivat decat translucenta ca ma enerveaza; Oricum, am citit mai multe posturi de pe anumite forumuri si chestia care o experimentam eu este un bug deja documentat O.o 
<sbivol> FlowRiser: n-ai uitat că vrei să testezi Kubuntu și în română, nu? ;)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, l-am testat deja pe pc :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, notificarile observ ca nu sunt traduse complet
<sbivol> păreri? critici? spune tot ce vezi și-ți pare că nu-i bine
<FlowRiser> mie imi pare tradus chiar foarte bine (unde este tradus)
<sbivol> unele notificări pot să nu aibă traducere, dar încerc să le vînez. problema e că vin de la diferite aplicații... să-mi spui care notificare ți-a apărut în engleză și o găsesc mai ușor 
<FlowRiser> adica, nu am stat sa caut (cum fac cand am un Word in romana), mi s-au parut traduse natural
<FlowRiser> sbivol
<FlowRiser> notificarile gen de la inceput nu erau traduse, iti zic acum care
<FlowRiser> "Security updates are available ... " probabil produs de muon software center
<sbivol> muon e în urmă cu versiunea. Pînă în aprilie va fi (sper) lansată versiunea nouă și aceea e tradusă 100%
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ah atunci se explica
<sbivol> la fel și configurarea rețelei, a ieșit deja versiunea tradusă 100%, dar Kubuntu încă n-o include
<FlowRiser> sbivol, innafara de acest lucru, nu observ nimic nelalocul lui; Felicitari pentru o traducere excelenta! :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: mulțumesc :)
<sbivol> FlowRiser: scopul pentru săptămîna asta e să traduc iar Amarok și PartitionManager. Anul trecut includeau și traducerile în română, dar între timp au introdus o grămadă de modificări și a scăzut proporția șirurilor traduse :-|
<FlowRiser> sbivol, echipa kde e organizata foarte bine :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: da, mă organizez pe mine însumi deocamdată :D
<FlowRiser> si listele de buguri si listele de traduceri ... sunt impresionat cat de usor este sa fi organizat in kde
<FlowRiser> mi se pare un sistem intuitiv
<sbivol> FlowRiser: da, sistemul de traduceri e excepțional.
<FlowRiser> nu ca cel al canonicalului (launchpad)
<FlowRiser> eu din launchpad nu inteleg absolut nimic O.o
<sbivol> îhî... cîndva luptam și eu cu Launchpad, dar am renunțat
<FlowRiser> mult mai bun este sistemul projects al kde-ului ce foloseste git
<FlowRiser> sbivol, vreau sa te intreb ... ce login screen iti place cel mai mult ? Vreau sa incerc sa refac niste login screenuri faimoase (win7,mac OsX, Win8) , sa pot demonstra capabilitatile greeterului meu :)
<FlowRiser> poate ai deja un design in minte, sau ai vazut in vreun film ...
<sbivol> unul care să recunoască fața cu ajutorul webcam-ului
<sbivol> ideea e copilăroasă, dar cred că ar impresiona pe multă lume
<sbivol> compiz tot era copilăros, dar mă jucam cu el ore în șir :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, chiar ma gandeam sa implementez asta
<FlowRiser> chiar exista deja librariile, ar trebui doar sa le convertesc pt qt/qml (sunt pentru MatLab)
<FlowRiser> sau sa le las asa, dar nu as vrea sa trebuiasca sa instalezi sute de mb de librarii pt un login screen
<sbivol> da, dependențele nu-s vesele
<sbivol> FlowRiser: știi cumva despre vreo bibliotecă care să recunoască obiecte în fotografii? de genul logotipuri, fețe
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, cele de la matlab fac asta
<FlowRiser> cauta mat lab face recognition pe google
<FlowRiser> am vazut anul trecut la o conferinta stiintifica din orasul meu, unii studenti care s-au folosit de ele
<FlowRiser> ei foloseau c# :/
<sbivol> FlowRiser: matlab nu-i opensource...
<sbivol> dar am găsit multe bucăți de cod pentru el pe Internet
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut, n-am vrut să spămuiesc #kubuntu cu mesaje în română
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, :D ce plin de lume e 
<ovidiu-florin> am bănuit 
<ovidiu-florin> ce e scara-ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> !scara-ubuntu
<Libertiny> ovidiu-florin: Error: "scara-ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: n-am idee. o fi fost tare demult stabilit subiectul
<ovidiu-florin> am plecat la masă, pe curând :D
<sbivol> evadez de la serviciu. ne auzim mai spre seară
 * sbivol se îndreaptă spre casă
<flow__> Yo ovidiu-florin :)
<ovidiu-florin> am revenit
<ovidiu-florin> salut flow__
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, si tu folosesti kde-ul ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> intenționez să fac mai mult decât doar să îl folosesc
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, super, asa trebuie! ce nivel de cunostinte ai ?
<ovidiu-florin> momentan fac development în Qt
<flow__> oh, super; Si eu stiu niste qt, ma axez pe integrarea qml in ... tot :D
<flow__> cam ce vrei sa faci cu qt-ul ?
<ovidiu-florin> momentan doar fac GUI la aplicații la servici
<ovidiu-florin> și mai piscăl în codul lui jovie
<flow__> cine-i jovie ?
<ovidiu-florin> speeck syntetisys
<ovidiu-florin> pentru KDE
<flow__> ooh, am auzit de el; daca reusesti ceva poate il integram in kde-greeter;
<flow__> logare prin voce
<flow__> ar fi ceva 
<ovidiu-florin> păi, din câte am văzut eu doar un developer se ocupă activ de el
<ovidiu-florin> eu aș vrea să fac mai mult de atât
<ovidiu-florin> urmez, când mai am timp, un curs de inteligență artificială
 * flow__ e inca la liceu...
<ovidiu-florin> și aș vrea să fac un Jarvis (Iron Man) și Jovie cred că e perfect pentru asta
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, ar fi tare; Iti urez mult noroc :D
<flow__> Eu lucrez in lightdm si PAM, fac un login-screen fara librarii kde, sa inlocuiasca unity-greeterul de pe ubuntu
<flow__> in plus, mai lucrez si la kde-greeter cand mai am timp (teme, buguri, etc)
<ovidiu-florin> flow__: eu nu m-am implicat atât de mult, desi aș vrea
<ovidiu-florin> poate după ce termin cu facultățiile, am să am mai mult timp
<ovidiu-florin> sper...
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, la ce facultati esti  ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> nu trecem mai bine pe privat?
<ovidiu-florin> să nu spam-uim canalul
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, haha; nu e chiar asa de plin acest canal 
<flow__> e ok
<ovidiu-florin> 7 persoane... am văzut
<flow__> 6*
<flow__> FlowRiser sunt tot eu
<ovidiu-florin> și dacă nu zicea sbivol, erat numai 6 :))
<flow__> hehe, da :D
<flow__> deci, la ce facultati esti ? Eu sunt a 12-a asa ca ,a intereseaza :D
<flow__> ma*
<ovidiu-florin> nu ți le recomand, dar fie: Master Software Engineering Politehnică Timișoara și Teologie Pastorală Ortodoxă Univ. Aurel Vlaicu Arad
<flow__> Alea da domenii opuse ...
<ovidiu-florin> mda....
<ovidiu-florin> așa s-au nimerit
<ovidiu-florin> cum extrag cu tar în o anumită locatie?
<flow__> cu  sau fara gui ?
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, ah scuze 'tar' probabil e numele comenzii
<flow__> tar are -o
<ovidiu-florin> are?
<flow__> tar -i <input> -o <output>
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat cu cd în directorul țintă
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, ah nu stai, incurc cu zipul; defapt e tar -f <input> -d <target>
<flow__> ovidiu-florin, de mult timp n-am mai facut asta fara gui O.o
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<sbivol> heh, am ajuns în sfîrșit acasă :-|
 * sbivol caută cum să configureze quassel-core ca să fie tot timpul la curent cu ce s-a discutat în lipsa lui
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-22
<sbivol> neața
<ovidiu-florin> neța
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<FlowRiser> hello world! :D
<ovidiu-florin> folosiți careva kontact?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: eu
<ovidiu-florin> ce versiune?
<sbivol> 4.9.4 la serviciu. acasă pe cea care vine cu KDE 4.10
<ovidiu-florin> eu am 4.9.5 și îmi crapă
<ovidiu-florin> ce os ai cu KDE 4.10?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: Kubuntu 12.10
<sbivol> ce anume nu merge bine?
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<sbivol> :)
<ovidiu-florin> pornesc aplicatia și îngheață
<ovidiu-florin> acuma mă lămuresc cu cineva pe #kontact
<ovidiu-florin> eu am Kubuntu 12.04 LTS cu backports
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: pe KDE 4.10 nicio problemă n-am avut cu Kontact, și-l folosesc cu IMAP și Exchange 2007
<ovidiu-florin> nici eu  pe versiunea anterioară
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: acuși îmi pun și eu 4.9.5, să văd ce zice
<ovidiu-florin> cred că are o problemă cu google calendar
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ce versiune de kontact ai pe KDE4.10?
<pirea> le are cineva cu vsftpd?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: am să aflu diseară, cînd ajung acasă
<sbivol> pirea: da, eu îl folosesc pe cîteva servere
<ovidiu-florin> l-am folosit și eu umpic
<pirea> sbivol cand ma conectez cu un utilizator normal
<pirea> la vsftpd
<pirea> am acces la toate fisierele sistemului
<pirea> si nu vreau sa am
<pirea> ce e de facut?
<pirea> vreau doar sa am acces doar la fiserul home
<pirea> si atat
<ovidiu-florin> e o setare chroot users în fișierul de configurare
<sbivol> pirea: dă-mi 5 minute și-ți dau un config care merge sigur
<ovidiu-florin> pirea: chroot_local_user=YES
<ovidiu-florin> în /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ovidiu-florin> pirea: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<pirea> am gasit
<pirea> :)
<pirea> merci
<pirea> cum puii mei
<sbivol> pirea: important e ca utilizatorul tău să nu poată scrie în dosarul care e chroot
<pirea> aveam si chroot_list_file si chroot_list_enable si nu mergea
<pirea> acum le-am dezactivat :)
<pirea> si merge
<pirea> adica comentat :P
<ovidiu-florin> alea sunt în cazul în care vrei sa limitezi anumiți utilizatori
<pirea> pai da:)
<pirea> si am vrut sa limitez utilizatorul fluxbb
<pirea> si n-a mers
<pirea> nu era limitat deloc
<pirea> :(
<ovidiu-florin> After uncommenting the above options, create a /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list containing a list of users one per line.
<pirea> bun
<pirea> cu utilizatorul fluxbb ma pot conecta
<pirea> dar cu uitlizatorul pi (sunt pe debian, de la raspberry pi) nu pot sa ma conectez
<pirea>  vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<pirea> am rezolvat
<sbivol> pirea: ți-am scris mai sus că nu trebuie să ai drepturi de scriere asupra dosarului în care faci chroot
<pirea> oky
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: nnu de alta, dar săptămîna trecută am făcut exact ceea ce faci tu acum și m-am lovit de aceeași nuanță :) sînt pățit
<pirea> sbivol acum nu pot sa urc fisiere
<pirea> :(
<pirea> 553 Could not create file.
<pirea> tin sa precizez
<pirea> ca initial directorul
<pirea> nu a fost
<pirea> directorul home al utilizatorului
<pirea> i l-am schimbat eu din /etc/passwd
<sbivol> pirea: asigură-te că e chown corect dosarul
<pirea> so...
<pirea> chown fluxbb fluxbb
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> da. 
<ovidiu-florin> cred că e chown fluxbb:fluxbb
<sbivol> ăăă, ovidiu-florinare dreptate :)_
<pirea> chown: missing operand after `fluxbb:fluxbb'
<pirea> :)
<ovidiu-florin> denumirea directorului
<pirea> cred ca mai bine
<ovidiu-florin> și locația
<pirea> chown 1001 fluxbb
<pirea> :)
<ovidiu-florin> dacă-ți place să te complici...
<pirea> mai bine ii dau direct id-ul utilizatorului
<pirea> nu vreaaaaaa :(
<pirea> scap de o belea 
<pirea> si dau de alta
<pirea> am si write_enable=YES
<pirea> :((
<sbivol> pirea: nu te da bătut :)
<ovidiu-florin> pe mine mi-ai pierdut. Ce vrei să faci?
<pirea> am niste forumuri
<pirea> puse pe raspberry pi
<pirea> fiecare in directorasul lui in /var/www
<pirea> cand am facut forumurile le-am facut cu drepturi de root
<pirea> si acum
<pirea> vreau sa fac cate un utilizator cu directorul home in radacina unui forum
<pirea> :)
<pirea> e...
<pirea> sunt la primul forum
<pirea> care are fluxbb
<pirea> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pirea> nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> și ce treabă are vsftpd în asta?
<pirea> pai
<pirea> vreau sa accesez
<pirea> directoarele alea prin ftp
<pirea> si sa pot sa modific
<pirea> prin ele pe acolo
<pirea> deci
<pirea> daca cineva are suflet bun
<pirea> sa imi faca si mie asta
<pirea> ii pup unghiutele
<pirea> ssh root@pirea.asuscomm.com
<pirea> parola
<pirea> andrei
<pirea> cineva? :)
<pirea> utilizatorul pt ftp e fluxbb si parola fluxbb
<pirea> :(
<ovidiu-florin> din câte știu eu aici primești ajutor nu servicii
<pirea> :))
<ovidiu-florin> adică te ajutăm să îl faci
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu ți-l facem noi
<pirea> :))
<sbivol> pirea: nu-i o idee bună deloc să pui public datele de autentificare. 
<ovidiu-florin> de acord
<pirea> pai
<pirea> deci
<pirea> doar 2 minute imi ia sa rescriu cardul ala de memorie
<pirea> :))
<ovidiu-florin> bad practice is bad practice, mo natter how much it takes you to fix it
<sbivol> pirea: hai să facem pe pași, împreună
<sbivol> pirea: ai 10 minute acum să facem asta?
<pirea> da
<sbivol> pirea: sudo apt-get purge vsftpd;
<pirea> asa
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<pirea> ca la aia mici :))
<pirea> imediat ca se dezinstaleaza
<pirea> are doar 700 mhz :)
<pirea> gata
<pirea> s-a instalat
<sbivol> sudo adduser --home /home/test --ingroup ftp test
<pirea> asa
<sbivol> sudo mkdir /home/test/FTP
<pirea> da
<sbivol> sudo editor /etc/vsftpd.conf
<pirea> asa
<pirea> ce decomentez
<pirea> ?
<pirea> si ce adaug?
<sbivol> următoarele linii să fie fără comentariu:
<sbivol> listen=YES
<sbivol> anonymous_enable=NO
<sbivol> local_enable=YES
<sbivol> write_enable=YES
<sbivol> nopriv_user=ftpsecure
<sbivol> chroot_local_user=YES
<sbivol> secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd/empty
<sbivol> pam_service_name=vsftpd
<sbivol> (scuze tuturor pentru spam)
<ovidiu-florin> 'ts ok
<ovidiu-florin> mai învățăm și noi în caz că nu  știm :P
<pirea> ok
<pirea> gata
<sbivol> pirea: sudo adduser --home /srv/ftp --ingroup ftp --shell /bin/false ftpsecure
<sbivol> pirea: sudo service vsftpd restart
<pirea> ce parola ii pun userului asta?
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> fără
<pirea> No password supplied
<sbivol> apasă Enter pînă va merge mai departe
<pirea> gata
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: ai făcut „sudo service vsftpd restart”
<pirea> da
<sbivol> încearcă să intri acum prin FTP pe serverul tău. trebuie să-ți dea vreo eroare
<pirea> cu ce utilizator?
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: cu test
<sbivol> pirea: sudo editor /etc/vsftpd.conf ; adaugă linia asta: user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd
<sbivol> pirea: sudo editor /etc/vsftpd/test ; adaugă linia: local_root=/media/Public
<pirea> refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<sbivol> scuze, linia de adăugat în  /etc/vsftpd/test este: local_root=/home/test/FTP
<sbivol> apoi iar „sudo service vsftpd restart”
<sbivol> trebuie să meargă
<sbivol> dacă îți dă vreo eroare, spune-mi. revin în 5 minute
<pirea> buuuun
<pirea> se conecteaza acum
<pirea> dar nu uploadeaza nimic
<sbivol> pirea: da, așa și trebuie
<pirea> bun
<pirea> si acum?
<pirea> :)
<pirea> eu vreau sa uploadeze
<sbivol> sudo mkdir /home/test/FTP/poze
<sbivol> sudo chown test:ftp /home/test/FTP/poze
<sbivol> înearcă acum să scrii în dosarul poze
<pirea> pai nu imi arata directoarele
<pirea> directorul
<pirea> de fapt
<pirea> poze
<sbivol> pirea: te-ai reconectat cu „test” prin FTP și nu-ți arată dosarul poze?
<pirea> exact
<pirea> cand ma conectez prin ftp nu-mi arata nimic
<pirea> utilizatorul test
<pirea> nu trebuie sa fie in grupul ftp?
<pirea> sbviol test parola test
<pirea> pirea.asuscomm.com
<pirea> conecteaza-te prin ftp
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: o sec
<sbivol> pirea: http://cip.md/pirea.png
<pirea> la mine cu filezilla nu vrea nici de al dracu
<pirea> :|
<pirea> acum incerc si eu cu nautilus
<pirea> cu nautilus da connection time out
<pirea> :))
<sbivol> pirea: poate n-ai acces prin FTP de pe calculatorul tău?
<pirea> :))
<pirea> nu ma fa sa raaaaaad
<pirea> :|
<pirea> cum dracu sa n-am cand m-am conectat la el
<pirea> pana cum
<sbivol> pirea: cu 10 secunde în urmă am încărcat o poză în dosarul poze
<sbivol> intră prin SSH și vezi dacă este
<pirea> bun
<pirea> cu nautilus merge
<pirea> i-am dat un reboot adineauri
<pirea> ia sa vedem daca mere si cu filezilla
<pirea> acum merge si cu filezilla
<pirea> bun
<pirea> merge si uploadul
<pirea> acum explica-mi de ce nu mergea uploadul?
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: cu utilizatorul test poți încărca numai în dosarele care sînt create în /home/test/FTP, și asupra cărora test are drepturi de scriere
<sbivol> pirea: asta pentru că ai opțiunea local_root=/home/test/FTP în /etc/vsftpd/test
<sbivol> iar FTP trebuie să nu poată fi scris de către test, fiindcă procesul vsftpd e chroot în acel dosar
<pirea> pai bun...
<pirea> eu nu inteleg ceva
<pirea> mai de mult
<pirea> aveam un subdomeniu pe 3x.ro
<pirea> si acolo
<pirea> puteam uploada ce aveam eu chef
<pirea> in directorul /
<pirea> aici de ce merge doar in /poze
<pirea> de exemplu?
<pirea> privesc din perspectiva utilizatorului test conectat prin FTP :)
<sbivol> pirea: privești corect. acolo nu era vsftpd
<sbivol> vsftpd face chroot și impune niște criterii pe care trebuie să le respecți ca să facă chroot într-un mod sigur
<pirea> sbivol atunci ce era? 
<pirea> ce e mai bun decat vsftpd?
<pirea> proftpd?
<sbivol> pirea: probabil, sau pure-ftpd
<pirea> atunci next level
<pirea> :))
<pirea> proftpd si pure-ftpd :)
<pirea> sa vedem
<pirea> care e mai bun
<pirea> :P
<sbivol> pirea: hmm... la ASEM am făcut tot cu vsftpd prin 2008, și văd că lucrează așa cum vrei tu...
<sbivol> să-ți dau fișierul de configurare?
<pirea> cred ca
<pirea> trebuie ceva
<pirea> chown test:ftp FTP
<pirea> e corect asa?
<pirea> :)
<sbivol> pirea: așa va zice că „Refusing to run with writable chroot”
<sbivol> încearcă
<pirea> primul trebuie sa fie userul si al2lea grupul?
<sbivol> da
<pirea> nu mai merge
<pirea> :)
<pirea> ce e de facut? :))
<sbivol> pirea: sudo chown root:ftp /home/test/FTP
<pirea> dar de ce ":ftp"
<pirea> dar poate ca utilizatorul test nu e in grupul ftp
<sbivol> pirea: nu contează. utilizatorul test NU trebuie să aibă drepturi asupra dosarului /home/test/FTP
<sbivol> de asta îi faci chown root:
<sbivol> pirea: mă întorc în ±45 de minute. am să văd atunci cum am făcut la ASEM cu vsftpd să facă ceea ce vrei tu.
<pirea> okey :)
<pirea> scrie-mi aici 
<pirea> o sa citesc cand vin daca nu sunt
<pirea> sau mail
<pirea> pirea.radu@gmail.com
 * sbivol și-a luat SSD; reinstalează sistemul cu Kubuntu 13.04
<pirea> sbivol gata?
<dadix> buna seara prieteni
<dadix> :)
<dadix> cum fac sa intru aici de pe pidgin? la server ce pun ? am incercat cu chat.freenode.net  si irc.freenode.net si nu vrea sa sa se conecteze
<ovidiu-florin> nu cred că pidgin suportă relay chat
<dadix> of
<ovidiu-florin> ba... uite că are meniu...
<dadix> am incercat si cu empathy si tot nu vrea
<dadix> martea ... 3 ceasuri rele
<dadix> pisica neagra ...
<ovidiu-florin> mie îmi merge
<dadix> toate alea :)
<ovidiu-florin> cu pidgin
<dadix> ce server ai pus ?
<ovidiu-florin> irc.freenode.net
<dadix> s-a conectat si la mine
<dadix> in sfarsit
<dadix> tocmai citeam pe google printre randuri ca pidginul are probleme cu irc -ul
<ovidiu-florin1> salutare de pe pidgin
<ovidiu-florin1> deci merge
<dadix> acus ma conectez si eu de acolo
<dadix> cu pidgin pot avea video chat cu cineva dupa yahoo mess care e pe windows ?
<ovidiu-florin> din câte știu eu, sa și nu
<ovidiu-florin> adică el spune că poate, dar nu poate
<dadix> dar cu ce client pot face asa ceva ?
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu știu de vreunul 
<ovidiu-florin> încă caut unul la care să mearga file transfer
<dadix> pai merge la pidgin
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> să trimiți de pe linux pe windows nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> invers merge
<dadix1> am primit o poza dar nu am trimis nimic
<ovidiu-florin> exista un bug report pentru asta... de câțiva ani..
<ovidiu-florin> și nu s-a făcut nimic
<dadix1> nu se mai ocupa nimeni de pidgin probabil
<ovidiu-florin> din câte am văzut tot apar clienți de IM noi.. dar nici unul nu e dus la un stadiu de maturitate
<dadix1> yahoo nu mai are disponibil pop, imap si redictionare grattis
<dadix1> am vazut asta ieri
<dadix1> cand configuram clientul de email
<ovidiu-florin> și când a fost a fost contra cost
<dadix1> a fost gratis acum vreo 2 ani 
<ovidiu-florin> eu l-am vrut acum vreo 7 ani
<ovidiu-florin> și nu a fost 
<ovidiu-florin> am trecut pe gmail
<dadix1> am vrut sa trec la el dar nu-mi trimite sms de confirmare pe rds
<ovidiu-florin> cE?
<dadix1> ori fac eu ceva gresit
<dadix1> oricum am gasit mail foarte bun
<dadix1> poate mai bun ca gmail
<ovidiu-florin> care?
<dadix1> de la QQ  
<dadix1> Tencent
<dadix1> oricum au cel mai tare client de email
<dadix1> client de IM
<dadix1> functioneaza fara probleme Evolution cu QQ  mail
 * sbivol_ a terminat instalarea
<ovidiu-florin> salut sbivol
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut
<ovidiu-florin> ai nvidia?
<sbivol> nu, Intel pe laptop și AMD pe desktop
<ovidiu-florin> ah.. 
<ovidiu-florin> au apărut 2 drivere noi și vroiam să știu ce-i cu ele
<ovidiu-florin> în aditional driers
<ovidiu-florin> drivers*
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: încearcă-le, dacă au apărut înseamnă că-i lipsit de riscuri
<ovidiu-florin> la ambele scrie beta
<ovidiu-florin> nu aș vrea să fac experimente pe compul de la lucru
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: acum toate-s beta, AMD și Nvidia scot des versiuni noi pentru Steam
<ovidiu-florin> am auzit ceva despre cum că drivere de nvidia pt. linux sunt făcute prin reverse engineering
<pirea> sbivol ai aflat?
<sbivol> pirea: îți trimit acuși pe poștă fișierul de configurare. mai dă-mi te rog adresa o dată (am reinstalat și n-o am la îndemînă)
<pirea> pirea.radu@gmail.com
<pirea> am observat ca pe vsftpd-ext se poate cu allow_chroot_writable=YES
<pirea> dar eu am vsftpd simplu
<pirea> cum se face ca vsftpd sa nu mai porneasca la bootare?
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai știu sigur dar știu că trebuie scors din lista de servicii de la startup...
<ovidiu-florin> scos*
<pirea> si cum se scoate?
<sbivol> pirea: sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/vsftpd.override
<sbivol> ar trebui să meargă
<pirea> n-a functionat
<ovidiu-florin> există canal pe freenode pentru electronică?
<ovidiu-florin> deci da #electronics
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit bye bye
<sbivol> pirea: ți-am trimis fișierul
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-23
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: cum mai merge cu login panel-ul?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, super; chiar acum ma apucam sa mai scriu ceva la el
<FlowRiser> trebuie sa fac niste view-uri speciale pt modelul de utilizatori
<ovidiu-florin> ai zis parcă că ești în liceu, nu?
<FlowRiser> dap
<FlowRiser> acum imi testez notebookul sa vad cum se comporta cand programez pe el
<FlowRiser> in special care este comportamentul lui cu qml-ul
<ovidiu-florin> ce fain de tine, presupun că ai mai mult timp ca noi, cel putin ca mine ca să îți dedici la asta
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, nu chiar, am bac anul asta; nu am lucrat cum trebuie decat in ultima vacanta O.o acum lucrez sporadic, odata la 2-3 zile
<ovidiu-florin> super
<ovidiu-florin> se poate și e sigur să se instaleze java7 din packetul oficial rpm folosing alien?
<ovidiu-florin> ce părere aveti?
<dadix> nu stiu , nu am citi nimic in legatura cu asta
<dadix> florin
<dadix> citit
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit un ppa recomandat de ubuntu pentru asta
<ovidiu-florin> cu un script ce ia ultima versiune
<ovidiu-florin> și face și update, parcă
<dadix> bun asa
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ovidiu-florin> l-am încercat
<ovidiu-florin> chiar merge
<dadix> eu cred ca ubuntu are ceva java instalat default
<ovidiu-florin> nu chair
<ovidiu-florin> are ceva versiune de jre
<ovidiu-florin> de fapt de openjre
<dadix> ca eu am un player ce merge numai cu java pe shoutcast
<ovidiu-florin> eu aveam nevoie de JDK7
<dadix> isi ia posturile de radio de acolo
<ovidiu-florin> nu de open JDK7 cu care vine ubuntu
<dadix> aha
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: la mine-i java 7 instalată de pe webupd8 și merge fără probleme
<sbivol> :) salut tuturor
<ovidiu-florin> salut sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> exact de acolo l-am instalat și eu acum
<ovidiu-florin> am pus mai sus link-ul
<dadix> nu folosesc java 
<dadix> in nici o aplicatie
<dadix> si nici pe siteuri cu radio sau chat in java nu prea intru
<dadix> parca radio3 romania tineret are chatul cu java
<sbivol> dadix: ești un mare norocos. eu am nevoie de Davmail, Netbeans și Eclipse. 2GB din RAM se duc pe Java uneori
<dadix> si eu cand folosesc blender se duc toti cei 4 gb
<dadix> :)
<dadix> asa ca ...
<dadix> fiecare cu ale lui
<dadix> apropo de blender ... ca tare incet mai face randarea
<dadix> ma dispera
<ovidiu-florin> da' la mine: https://plus.google.com/107178397249608926118/posts/UZsUDf5aKZE
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea aveam 3 desktopuri virtuale
<ovidiu-florin> acum am 4
<ovidiu-florin> am început și pe support 
<ovidiu-florin> acuși mai cer rami :D
<dadix> kde cu tena de xp ?
<dadix> tema
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> e chiar xp
<ovidiu-florin> de fapt e kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> de fapt sunt ambele
<ovidiu-florin> xp e mașină virtuală
<dadix> :)
<dadix> http://r8---sn-gqn-vhgl.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?cp=U0hUTVlTVl9JU0NONF9RTVpFOl9kUjZjSktLb2hs&expire=1358988449&fexp=904000%2C916603%2C927900%2C930202%2C920704%2C912806%2C922403%2C922405%2C929901%2C913605%2C925710%2C929104%2C908493%2C920201%2C913302%2C919009%2C911116%2C910221%2C901451&gcr=ro&id=2ed5c87301b60e3f&ip=79.115.47.119&ipbits=8&itag=22&key=yt1&ms=au&mt=1358965933&mv=m&newshard=yes&ratebypass=yes&signature=29A223FF5033EAC3EA29F13938CA83CB1EDB7BFD.B
<ovidiu-florin> invalid
<ovidiu-florin> the webpage was denied
<dadix> stai sa ies de pe el
<dadix> gata
<dadix> http://goo.gl/7S6aR asta e varianta scurta
<ovidiu-florin> tot așa
<ovidiu-florin> tot așa
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtXIcwG2Dj8&1
<dadix> sau asa :)
<dadix> dar acolo era in hd direct si puteai sa-l si descarci
<dadix> asa trebuie sa apesi tu pe 720p
<ovidiu-florin> eh
<dadix> tipul e primar 
<dadix> prin judetul timis
<ovidiu-florin> câtă răbdare aveți pe #ubuntu ?
<dadix> la ce te referi ?
<ovidiu-florin> mie mi se pare că e o nebunie acolo
<ovidiu-florin> apar vreo 10 întrebări de-odată răspune cine la ce poate, dacă...
<dadix> te referi la forum
<ovidiu-florin> nu poată lumea spune la cine răspunde
<ovidiu-florin> și te uiți și citesti tot ca să îți găsești răspunsul
<ovidiu-florin> nu la forum la #ubuntu, canale pe irc
<dadix> acolo nu intru
<ovidiu-florin> de cE?
<dadix> nu am ce sa intreb
<dadix> pai nu am motiv
<ovidiu-florin> nu neapărat să întrebi, să și răspunzi
<dadix> nu stiu engleaza decat asa cat sa inteleg si sa scriupropozitii simple
<dadix> sunt incepator la engleza 
<ovidiu-florin> ah...
<dadix> o invat acum la batranete
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu te supăra, ce vârstă ai?
<dadix> mosulica
<dadix> sunt
<dadix> :)
<dadix> sunt nascut in 1978
<ovidiu-florin> eh, moșulică
<dadix> he hee
<ovidiu-florin> ești în floarea vârstei :D
<dadix> tu ?
<ovidiu-florin> din 1991
<dadix> ehhh
<ovidiu-florin> ar trebui să vorbesc cu dumenavoastră?
<dadix> respectul se dovedeste altfel
<dadix> poti sa-mi zici dumneavoastra si sa-mi tragi apoi o injuratura 
<ovidiu-florin> uite de ce îmi place mie în comunitatea linux
<ovidiu-florin> aici sunt oameni care chair gândesc ce spun și fac
<dadix> dar tu ce faci pe #ubuntu ?
<ovidiu-florin> am pus o întrebare și am răspuns la vreo 3 azi
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu mai am răbdare
<ovidiu-florin> ultimul mi-a pus capac
<dadix> va sa zica te pricepi la ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> oarecum
<ovidiu-florin> îl folosesc de ceva vreme
<ovidiu-florin> de pe vremea când software center era un vis în beta...
<ovidiu-florin> si nu știam ce-i apt-get
<dadix> un fel de arch
<ovidiu-florin> nici char așa de demult :P
<dadix> m-am jucat si eu cu arch 
<ovidiu-florin> eu vreau, dar nu am reușit
<dadix> acum ceva timp in urma
<dadix> acum calca pe urmele lui gentoo
<dadix> din ce vad
<ovidiu-florin> citat din #kubuntu :
<ovidiu-florin> <tion_> can i do install studio-desktop ?
<ovidiu-florin> <tion_> how do i remove unity?
<ovidiu-florin> <tion_> besides x refuse to auto start
<ovidiu-florin> <KJ_agent007> tion, you can find all these answers on google:)
<ovidiu-florin> <tion_> i use bing
<ovidiu-florin> <KJ_agent007> why?
<ovidiu-florin> <tion_> because thats what i use
<ovidiu-florin> <KJ_agent007> alrighty
<dadix> :)
<dadix> e bine ca te si amuzi acolo
<ovidiu-florin> nu am folosit nici gentoo
<ovidiu-florin> ce înseamnă asta? că calcă pe urmele lui?
<dadix> gentoo e crima si pedeapsa
<ovidiu-florin> compilezi tu totul?
<dadix> da
<ovidiu-florin> adica totul
<ovidiu-florin> si tu setezi filesystem-ul si tot ?
<dadix> ai auzit de manjaro ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<dadix> manjaro e un arch cu GUI
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu m-am avântat în prea multe distribuții
<dadix> manjaro e bun
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: citatele sînt bestiale :) poți să faci o broșură cu ele, pentru începători: „Cum să nu te porți pe IRC”
<dadix> eu am incercat o multime de distributii
<ovidiu-florin> am văzut că îi e făcută multă reclamă la chakra
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: i-a spus ulterior cineva
<ovidiu-florin> dont' send them to google
<dadix> si chakra e buna dar nu-mi place kde
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: gnome?
<ovidiu-florin> gnome 2?
<ovidiu-florin> old school
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<dadix> acum nu mai are rost sa vorbim de gnome 2
<dadix> este xfce 4.10
<dadix> mai bun decat gnome 2
<dadix> si tot in stilul ala
<ovidiu-florin> cred că l-am încercat umpic
<ovidiu-florin> ăla cu șoarecele?
<dadix> cred ca xfce 4.12 o sa fie de belea
<dadix> da
<ovidiu-florin> îl știu
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place
<ovidiu-florin> nu am mulța experiență cu el
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place KDE prea mult
<dadix> eu urasc kde
<ovidiu-florin> de cE?
<dadix> si gnome shell
<sbivol> dadix: atent, că rănești sentimente pe aici ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> ăla și eu
<dadix> cu butoanele cat casa
<dadix> can apas pe uul imi acopera jumate de ecran
<dadix> unul
<ovidiu-florin> butoane? la care? KDE sau Gnome Shell?
<dadix> gnome
<ovidiu-florin> mi e mi se pare un eșec
<dadix> zici ca e tableta
<ovidiu-florin> dar văd că ei tot mai încearcă
<dadix> la unii le place
<dadix> lasa ca nici kde nu e departe
<ovidiu-florin> de ce nu-ți place KDE?
<dadix> in primul rand chestia aia de se misca cand umblii prin meniu
<dadix> care este ca si efect vizual
<dadix> aia ma dispera
<dadix> apoi mouse pointerul
<dadix> forma mai aiurea ca aia nu am vazut
<sbivol> dadix: aceea se schimbă simplu, cu alt lansator. alegerea e mare.
<ovidiu-florin> asta îmi palce la KDE
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai e nici un DE atât de customizabil
<ovidiu-florin> orice nu-mi place, îl schimb
<ovidiu-florin> sau.. îl dezactivez și trec pe CLI :D
<dadix> mie imi place Xfce
<ovidiu-florin> cum e Xfce comparativ cu LxDe?
<dadix> stai sa iti arat ce poti face cu xfce
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXWUcsHfCQE
<dadix> xfce are multe in plus fata de lxde si consuma putine resurse
<dadix> e perfect pentru laptopuri
<ovidiu-florin> mie îmi pare că arată ca un Unity+gnome2 personalizat
<ovidiu-florin> și mai personalizabil ca Unity
<dadix> exact
<dadix> si consuma mai putine resurse 
<ovidiu-florin> nu-mi place
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<dadix> si unity e personalizabila
<ovidiu-florin> la KDE dacă îmi scoti efectele (face asta automat pe sisteme slabe) îi super pe orice hardware
<dadix> cu Ubuntu Tweak
<ovidiu-florin> aia e un third party hack
<ovidiu-florin> care a fost adoptat
<dadix> de abia stept xfce 4.12
<dadix> ala din clip e xfce 4.10
<dadix> astept
<dadix> pt laptop e o minunatie
<dadix> de desktop
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: tu folosești KDE?
<ovidiu-florin> am văzut că a apărut ceva DE nou care face mare zarvă
<ovidiu-florin> am uitat cu îi spune :)
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<dadix> nou? sau o noua versiune la cel vechi?
<ovidiu-florin> nou
<dadix> nu am auzit nimic
<dadix> eu am fugit 
<dadix> ciao
<ovidiu-florin> am plecat și eu
<ovidiu-florin> pe curând
<pirear> sbivol_ esti?
<sbivol_> pirear: da
<pirear> sbivol_ nu merge 
<pirear> tot la fel
<pirear> face figuri
<pirear> chestia cu chroot-ul
<pirear> am vazut ca e o versiune a vsftpd
<pirear> numita vsftpd-ext
<sbivol_> pirear: Refusing to run with writable root?
<pirear> :)
<pirear> da
<pirear> chestia aia
<pirear> are
<pirear> ceva
<pirear> ce ii permite
<pirear> sa
<sbivol_> aha, înseamnă că au adăugat asta între 2008 și 2012 :)
<pirear> faca writable chroot
<sbivol_> înseamnă că tot ce trebuie să faci e să înlocuiești vsftpd cu vsftpd-ext
<pirear> sbivol_ la sistemul ala de la ASEM nu-i face nimeni update? :))
<pirear> si cine crezi tu ca descarca acum  toolchain
<pirear> pt raspberry pi
<pirear> ?
<pirear> :))
<sbivol_> pirear: îi fac, dar tot pe Ubuntu Server 8.04 stă
<pirear> si face pachet deb pe archlinux
<pirear> a
<pirear> sbivol_ e vorba de http://www.asem.org/ ?
<sbivol_> pirear: anul acesta expiră suportul pentru 8.04, așa că planific o „reîntinerire” a serverului
<sbivol_> pirear: http://www.ase.md/
<pirear> moldova? :))
<sbivol_> da
<giorgi89> buna seara
<giorgi89> e cineva aici?
<sbivol_> giorgi89: salut
<giorgi89> o ce bine 
<giorgi89> incerc sa instalez ubuntu, si undeva mi se blocheaza
<sbivol_> giorgi89: la ce pas? ce eroare afișează?
<sbivol_> giorgi89: și ce versiune încerci să înstalezi?
<giorgi89> numi aduc bine aminte scrie ceva de genu " runing grub_software...parka
<giorgi89> instales 12.10 32bit
<giorgi89> comp meu are win 7 64 bit
<sbivol_> cînd partiționezi, este și opțiunea de instalare a încărcătorului de sistem GRUB. probabil vrei să fie instalat pe /dev/sda
<sbivol_> giorgi89: asta trebuie să fie și opțiunea implicită
<sbivol_> giorgi89: ce regim de partiționare ai ales? (ghidată / manuală). Dacă manuală, ai creat partiție pentru / ?
<giorgi89> poi , mi se incarca mult , pe la sfarsit scrie copying system files parca dupa aceea apare asta cu grub si ramane asa , cd-ul se opreste si sta asa
<sbivol_> aha, atunci partiționarea ar trebui să fie corectă...
<giorgi89> am ales sa instaleze alaturi de 7
<giorgi89> poi si atunci de ce sta asamult l-am lasat vreo 15 minute dar am crezut ca na-are rost sa mai astept
<giorgi89> am dat acum sa descarc versiunea 64
<giorgi89> poate o merge mai bine
<sbivol_> giorgi89: da, 15 minute e mai mult decît destul. poți să-mi dai rezultatul comenzii „sudo fdisk -l” ?
<giorgi89> poi nu pot ca acum sunt pe windows 7
<sbivol_> am înțeles, după ce am scris mi-am dat seama :)
<giorgi89> trebuie sa incerc din nou instalarea sa vad
<giorgi89> :P
<giorgi89> tu esti pe ubuntuacum?
<sbivol_> da, încearcă. eu aș vedea o problemă numai dacă ai deja 4 partiții primare pe disc... nu am încercat pe pielea mea partiționarea ghidată niciodată.
<sbivol_> giorgi89: da, sînt pe Kubuntu
<giorgi89> si cum e ? e mai smecher ca windows?
<sbivol_> depinde pentru ce. dacă ești dispus să investești timp ca să te acomodezi și să înveți, e mai bun
<giorgi89> care e diferenta intre  astea ? Kubuntu , edubuntu , mithbuntu etc.. ca nu le-am incercat 
<sbivol_> mediul de birou și setul de aplicații implicite. Ubuntu -> Unity; Kubuntu -> KDE, Xubuntu -> XFCE; Lubuntu -> LXDE, Mythbuntu -> MythTV (pentru servere multimedia de domiciliu)
<giorgi89> vai mamaa, e greu si cu ubuntu asta... e ca atunci cand am intrat prima oara pe windows...pfff credeam ca e mai usor
<sbivol_> giorgi89: cele mai „prietenoase” sînt Ubuntu și Kubuntu, așa că îți recomand să le încerci pe ambele, să vezi ce aplicații au și cum funcționează. 
<giorgi89> :D
<giorgi89> ok, multumesc
<sbivol_> mîine sper să ai mai mult succes. vom fi tot aici
<giorgi89> cel mai nasol e ca ma astept sa fie ca windows , desi am vazut ca nu e deloc la fel :D
<giorgi89> aaa
<giorgi89> o  alta intrebare
<giorgi89> am instalat ubuntu pe alt laptop , si am vazut ca nu are driver grafic, placa video e Nvidia Geforce de 1g
<giorgi89> exista driver pt placa aia in ubuntu?
<sbivol_> giorgi89: driverul este, desigur. se instalează singur, odată ce-l alegi. acuși văd exact cum se face în Ubuntu
<pirear> sbivol_ ai mai pomenit pc in biosul in caruia nu poti intra si sa booteze doar daca prima partitie de langa mbr e facuta bootabila?
<pirear> in biosul caruia*
<giorgi89> da am vazut ca merge video f bine , dar cand ma duc la sistem info , despre driver nu scrienimic
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, acum ai driverul cu care vine Ubuntu (vesa sau MESA), cauta pe net cum sa instalezi un driver nvidia (desi nu-ti recomand sa incerci daca esti incepator, am auzit ca sunt problematice cu linux)
<FlowRiser> pirear, cumva ai uefi bios ?
<giorgi89> pfff. ce nasol
<pirear> da
<pirear> biosul e uefi
<pirear> si nu elaptopul meu
<sbivol_> giorgi89: e simplu: în Surse software, găsește fila Drivere suplimentare. acolo e tot ce-ți trebuie
<sbivol_> giorgi89: în engleză e Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<giorgi89> dar jocuri smechere sunt pentru Linux ?  jocuri de genul Need for Speed , CallOfDuty
<pirear> =))
<pirear> :))
<FlowRiser> pirear, vezi ca se pot instala mai multe os-uri; primul trebuie sa fie windows neaparat, apoi trebuie sa cauti tu mai multe informatii despre ubuntu si uefi
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, cel mai shway este armagetron advanced, recomand cu toata caldura ;) Daca ai destul skill desigur ...
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, a aparut steam pe linux ...
<sbivol_> giorgi89: http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<sbivol_> multe jocuri Steam sînt deja pe Linux, altele vin din urmă
<FlowRiser> sbivol_, ma bucura, chiar daca nu mai am timp de ele :))
<pirear> <FlowRiser> uefi e o tampenie....
<giorgi89> da nu prea sunt jocuri de mare clasa acelea
<giorgi89> :P
<FlowRiser> pirear, adevarat. Nu pricep nici eu de ce s-a mai inventat ...
<pirear> sbivol_ ubuntu stii cum crapa cand vine vorba de placa grafica intel in cpu si placa nvidia separata? 
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: UEFI se dezactivează de obicei, și rămîne BIOS-ul vechi
<sbivol_> pirear: nu, n-am avut încă ocazia să dau peste așa laptop :)
<pirear> cand i-am pus driverul de "invidia" adioo unity
<FlowRiser> sbivol_, la unele modele de laptop nu se poate dezactiva chiar usor O.o
<FlowRiser> pirear, ti-am zis ca sunt problematice :))
<pirear> n-a mai pornit nici dupa ce am dat driverul invidia jos
<pirear> :P
<FlowRiser> face de-astea; de-aia am zis sa cauti pe net :P
<pirear> sbivol_ BIOS-ul ala vechi asa cum ii zici tu bate uefi de la distanta
<sbivol_> eu mi-aș cumpăra laptop numai cu grafică AMD, integrată. am luat unul recent pentru un cunoscut și merge fantastic
<FlowRiser> sbivol, adevarat graiesti :D eu prefer amd peste intel si nvidia
<FlowRiser> am mai multa siguranta, si consum mai mic ;)\
<giorgi89> ini cer scuze , merge norton antivirus pe ubuntu 12.10?
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, nu exista virusi pt linux.
<sbivol_> giorgi89: nu, n-ai nevoie de antivirus
<giorgi89> cum nu e??
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, toate aplicatiile din software center sunt deja verificate de 2-3 ori ...
<giorgi89> wooow
<giorgi89> belea
<FlowRiser> giorgi89, codul sursa e la vedere, cine crezi ca s-ar risca sa faca virusi pt linux ? :))
<FlowRiser> oricum, va las; Am scoala maine de dimineata :D Noapte buna!
<pirear> noapte buna 
<pirear> eu sunt in sesiune
<pirear> :))
<pirear> si cum mi-e scarba de algebra
<pirear> invat
<pirear> la 
<pirear> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<FlowRiser> mult noroc atunci :P
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: noapte bună.
 * sbivol_ și-a amintit brusc că mîine e la serviciu
<giorgi89> poi de ce nu face asa si windows?
<pirear> linux invat
<pirear> :))
<pirear> giorgi89 e vorba de politica
<pirear> windows e closed source si e pe bani, ca tu il instalezi dupa torrent si e hackuit asta e partea a2a
<giorgi89> mie mi sa f+++t un pc din cauza de la virusi cu windows asta 
<sbivol_> vă las, ne auzim (scriem?) mîine :)
<pirear> linuxul e open source, adica ai dreptul chiar sa vei codul sursa si sa il compilezi tu cu manutza ta
<pirear> somn usor
<giorgi89> noapte bunamersi mult
<sbivol_> cu plăcere, și spor la învățat :)
<giorgi89> sbivol_:  ok;)
<giorgi89> pirear:  ok ,inteleg aciìuma
<pirear> si nvidia are probleme cu linuxul pentru ca e tot closed source
<pirear> :)
<pirear> driverul ala
<pirear> exista 
<giorgi89> ce nasol , nici windows nu e rau , numai ca nu prea mai convine
<giorgi89> care driver?
<pirear> un driver open source pentru placile invidia exista
<pirear> dar acum la ora asta nu-mi vine numele lui in minte
<pirear> :))
<pirear> driverul de il descarci de la ei dupa site ca sa il pui pe linux
<giorgi89> :))
<pirear> apropo ce placa video nvidia ai?
<pirear> nouveau ii zice driverului
<pirear> nu stiu ce sanse ai sa-l folosesti pe ubuntu
<pirear> :)
<pirear> pe archlinux merge sigur
<giorgi89> dar si asa ... pe linux vad ca trebuie driver bun.... ca si asa nu ai jocuri shmechere pe linux
<pirear> :)
<giorgi89> poi am nVidia GeForce gt540m 1 gbVRAM
<giorgi89> nu trebuie driver bun*
<pirear> depinde
<pirear> daca vrei bling bling-uri
<pirear> si efecte
<pirear> cuburi si alte nebuneli 
<pirear> iti trebuie
<giorgi89> pacat ca aia de fac jocuri pe Xbox 360 nu fac si pt linux , fu**i in gura
<giorgi89> ca doar le cumparam jocurile
<giorgi89> nu le vroiam gratis
<pirear> giorgi89 cati ani ai?
<giorgi89> 23
<giorgi89> :D dece nu pare
<giorgi89> :D
<pirear> pai nu mai injura :P
<giorgi89> ?
<giorgi89> tu ?
<pirear> 19
<pirear> esti din bucuresti?
<giorgi89> nu , din focsani
<giorgi89> ok , nu mai injur
<giorgi89> tu?
<pirear> a ajuns cam tarziu linuxul pe acolo pe la tine :))
<giorgi89> :))
<pirear> sunt prin bucuresti momentan dar sunt din alexandria
<giorgi89> a, ok , eu sunt in Italiaacuma , de 4 ani
<giorgi89> eu am auzit de Linux de mult timp... aveamla scoala , numai ca nu m-am gandit sa vadcum e
<giorgi89> am  un laptop cu xp , si nu mai merge bine , e din 2008 de cand nu si-a mai luat un format... si i-am dat acuma format cu xp non original
<giorgi89> a mers , totu ok pana cand si-a facut auto update :)) 
<giorgi89> am cautat pe net ce pot sa-i fac si am dat de ubuntu ... si am inceput sa vad cum e
<pirear> daca renunti putin la jocuri :) si incepi sa vezi pc-ul altfel s-ar putea sa ti se faca scarba de windows in urmatoarele 2 saptamani
<giorgi89> ubuntu asta parca e ca un fel de smartphone ca un fel de iphone :)) asta e prima mea impresie
<giorgi89> :)) am vazut ca este si un fel de marketplace 
<pirear> :)
<pirear> da
<giorgi89> ai xbox tu?
<giorgi89> auzi cum pot si eu sa ma inregisterz?
<giorgi89> nimic lasa balta :D
<giorgi89> eu ies ca e tarziu. mersi pt raspunsuri
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-24
<CaiusValerius> sal
<CaiusValerius> pentru cei ce folosesc unity
<CaiusValerius> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/unity-revamped-ppa-is-back-for-ubuntu.html
<CaiusValerius> :)
<FlowRiser> Am aparut pe planet kde(al doilea post): http://www.planetkde.org/
<FlowRiser> yay :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: bravo! l-am văzut pe youtube și e foarte original. fiind *light*dm, mă gîndeam că astfel de chestii nu ar fi posibile niciodată
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: bună
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: folosești qt?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în ce sens?
<ovidiu-florin> programezi folosind framework-ul Qt ?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: puțin, da
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salut dadix
<dadix> ce faceti?
<dadix> care e tema de discutie?
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu am o mică problemă cu Qt... dar e pe windows și pe #qt nu am primit nici un ajutor
<dadix> baga-te la nokia
<ovidiu-florin> mai încerc pe goagăl
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ce anume?
<dadix> dar ce problema ai?
<ovidiu-florin> C2589: '(': illegal token on right side of '::' in qdatetime.h
<ovidiu-florin> asta doar dacă compilez în debug mode
<ovidiu-florin> pe linux, același proiect merge perfect
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: înseamnă că e o diferență de compilator. folosești mingw probabil pe Windows și GCC pe Linux.?
<ovidiu-florin> pe linux gcc și pe win vs2010
<sbivol> aha, și mai vesel :) ovidiu-florin, dar de ce ai ajuns să compilezi Qt?
<ovidiu-florin> qdatetime.h e din qt, asta e problema
<ovidiu-florin> deci eroarea nu e la mine
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place frameworkul și am nevoie de un GUI
<ovidiu-florin> uite linia cu pricina: 
<ovidiu-florin>  static inline qint64 nullJd() { return std::numeric_limits<qint64>::min(); }
 * sbivol e depășit de codul de mai sus
<ovidiu-florin> asta pare să fie la subiect: http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/22133
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol:  cum ai printat asta?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: am făcut cursuri de irc-fu
<ovidiu-florin> uuuu
<dadix> http://www.google.ro/search?q=C2589%3A+'('%3A+illegal+token+on+right+side+of+'%3A%3A'+in+qdatetime.h&oq=C2589%3A+'('%3A+illegal+token+on+right+side+of+'%3A%3A'+in+qdatetime.h&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#hl=ro&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22windows+C2589:+%27(%27%3A+illegal+token+on+right+side+of+%27%3A%3A%27+in+qdatetime.h%22&oq=%22windows+C2589:+%27(%27%3A+illegal+token+on+right+side+of+%27%3A%3A%27+in+qdatetime.h%22&gs_l=serp.3...26441.37296.0.38109.10.10.0.0.0.1.3
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: cu „/me” se face
<dadix> cauta dupa asta
 * ovidiu-florin test 432
<ovidiu-florin> uuuu, tare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: de ce nu folosești bibliotecile Qt precompilate? Eu cînd făcusem o aplicație Qt pe Windows/Linux n-am avut treabă co compilarea Qt
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu compilez qt
<sbivol> aaa
<ovidiu-florin> compilez un proiect folosind qt
<ovidiu-florin> am reușit
<sbivol> înțeles
<ovidiu-florin> cu chiu cu vai
<dadix> sbivol esti R. Moldova ?
<dadix> din
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> din ce oraș?
<sbivol> Chișinău
<ovidiu-florin> am un coleg din liceu, prieten bun, din Bălți
<dadix> frumoase femei in Chisinau
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în ce localitate e liceul?
<ovidiu-florin> Arad
<sbivol> cunosc pe cineva care face liceul la Bacău
<sbivol> tot de prin părțile mele
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: nu te supara, de curios, ce vârstă ai?
<sbivol> 25
<ovidiu-florin> nice :D
<sbivol> dadix: adevărat. bănuiesc că stas poate să confirme :) 
<dadix> eu cunosc o tipa care e reporter la o televiziune importanta de la voi
<sbivol> dadix: ce TV? 
<dadix> bu zic mai mult
<dadix> :)
<dadix> nu
<sbivol> dadix: păi n-am întrebat care-i fata
<dadix> e frumoasa foc
<dadix> deh ca toate care lucreaza prin televiziuni
<ovidiu-florin> nu face o reclamă la Ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> poate și la KDE?
<dadix> ah trebuia sa vin eu la Chisinau cand m-a chemat
<dadix> ce aplicatii va plac in ubuntu sau ce folositi
<dadix> ?
<ovidiu-florin> În afară de Dragon player cam tot ce vine cu KDE
<sbivol> +1 ^
<dadix> clar
<ovidiu-florin> nu folosesc Koffice
<dadix> shoutcast cu ce ascultati  ?
<ovidiu-florin> folosesc LibreOffice
<dadix> posturile de radio de acolo ma refer
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiub13.dyndns.org/libreoffice-3-6-romanian-linux-deb-installer/
<ovidiu-florin> sunt membru LO România
<dadix> bun asa
<dadix> asta e default instalat in Ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> pentru posturi radio amarok sao google chrome
<ovidiu-florin> LO de pe Ubuntu/Kubuntu e antic
<ovidiu-florin> eu îi fac upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> hence the installer
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: fiind pentru români, de ce-i în engleză articolul? sînt curios :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)) bine punctat
<dadix> pai e bun asa antic cum e ca functiile matematice nu au suferit nici o revolutie intre timp
<ovidiu-florin> habar n-am
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: oricum vreau să refac site-ul
<ovidiu-florin> trec pe joomla
<ovidiu-florin> și mai securizez serverul
<dadix> sunetul cu ce il abunatatiti? Ca sunetul asa vum vine el de la Alsa e vai de mama lui
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu acum
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: oricum, bravo pentru ce faci
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: photon
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: s/photon/phonon/
<ovidiu-florin> phonon, sorry
<dadix> ce hosting e acela?
<dadix> ca vad ca ai subdomeniu
<ovidiu-florin> home server
<ovidiu-florin> am doar domeniu de la dyndns
<dadix> aha
<ovidiu-florin> caut un nume de domeniu să am domeniul propriu
<ovidiu-florin> și să dezvolt mai  mult site-ul
<ovidiu-florin> pe mai multe domenii
<ovidiu-florin> acum am început la cva proiect cu electronică
<dadix> de phonon nu am auzit , ce este ?
<ovidiu-florin> alsa replacement
<dadix> pt kde
<dadix> presupun
<dadix> de nu am auzit de el
<ovidiu-florin> nu e limitat la KDE
<dadix> si are EQ ?
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu pe un comp nu mi-a mers alsa pe debian
<ovidiu-florin> și am pus phonon
<ovidiu-florin> debian = gnome2
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y6smkh6c-0
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai știu
<ovidiu-florin> te referi la alsamixer?
<dadix> la phonon
<dadix> are GUI pt egalizator
<dadix> ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu
<dadix> nu esti audiofil 
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> am membrii în familie care sunt suficient și pentru mine
<dadix> am un sunet de pe laptop de belea
 * ovidiu-florin la ovidiu-florin îi place
<dadix> i-am pus EQ cu 15 benzi 
<dadix> diferenta de la cer la pamant intre sunetul original si cel care iese dupa ce trece prin EQ
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x11NA63gLDM
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmcyVPgi7ww
<dadix> voi activati pe forumul ubuntu.ro ?
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu
<dadix> pai de ce?
<sbivol> dadix: eu de ceva timp nu prea ajung pe acolo...
<ovidiu-florin> lipsă de timp în principal
<dadix> ete na
<dadix> lipsa de timp
<ovidiu-florin> serviciu + 2 facultăți
<dadix> si ce
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TLN_ka1ZSDg
<dadix> pui rss feedul in bara de stare si cand vezi ceva nou intri pe forul
<dadix> forum
<dadix> eu am Evolution Mail tot timpul deschis
 * sbivol crede că dadix a dat o idee foarte bună
<ovidiu-florin> e o idee bună
<dadix> in Evolution Mail am pus Rss -ul si indicatorul de mail ca sa imi arate direct in Unity cand primesc mail sau rss nou
<sbivol> oricum stă degeaba Akregator, am să-l pun la lucru 
<dadix> bun asa
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<dadix> sbivol ai site?
<sbivol> unul personal n-am
<dadix> dar de care ai ?
<sbivol> administrez cîteva saituri
<ovidiu-florin> se poate cu o întrebare de programare unde intra și umpic de Qt?
<dadix> nu vad nici un moderator pe aici
<dadix> asa ca se poate
<dadix> numai sa poata cineva sa iti raspunda
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: încearcă :)
<dadix> parca aparut QT5
<dadix> a
<ovidiu-florin> acum compun întrebare în #qt, îi dau un paste aici
<ovidiu-florin> se poate în engleză?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> I have the following scenario: A main window with a combobox and a "send" button, and at the moment just one for testing Qwidget UI that is added when a specific item is selected in the combobox, and displayed on the main Window, and hidden when annother item is selected in the combobox. 
<ovidiu-florin> The QWidget is set up as a Class that Extends an interface.
<ovidiu-florin> I need a list in the MainWindow class from where I can call both the QWidget inherited methods and the Interface inherited methods of that object mentioned before and others like it. 
<ovidiu-florin> How should the list be made? I'm thinking of using QList.
<ovidiu-florin> nu sunt 100% sigur cât de clară e întrebarea
<sbivol> nu-i clară, dă context
<sbivol> aaa
<sbivol> stai
<sbivol> am citit doar ultimul mesaj :)
<sbivol> e foarte clară
<ovidiu-florin> vreo propunere?
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu-mi dau seama dacă cei din #qt îmi răspund la întrebare sau continuă discuția anterioară
<sbivol> pe mine mă depășește. FlowRiser trebuie să fie mai priceput în asta
<FlowRiser> ok
<FlowRiser> stai putin
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, deci ...
<FlowRiser> mai zi-mi odata ca este foarte vag
<ovidiu-florin> deci, lucrez în Qt Creator
<ovidiu-florin> și am făcut o clasă cu Form de tipul QWidget
<FlowRiser> ok ..
<ovidiu-florin> am nevoie ca această clasă să moștenească o interfață
<FlowRiser> ok ...
<ovidiu-florin> în mainWindow am nevoie de o listă (QList) în care să pun obiecte de la mai multe clase de genul
<ovidiu-florin> și cu ajutorul listei să pot apela pe rând din toate aceste obiecte metode ce sunt moștenite și din QWidget și din interfață
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin ...
<ovidiu-florin> ai înțeles ce vreau sa fac?
<FlowRiser> ok, intr-un qlist nu se prea pot pune obiecte de mai multe tipuri ...
<FlowRiser> trebuie neaparat un qlist ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu sunt de mai multe tipuri
<ovidiu-florin> Sunt obiecte care moștenesc și QWidget și MyInterface
<FlowRiser> sunt Q_OBJECT ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, trebuie neaparat un qlist ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu, trebuie să fie iterabilă
<FlowRiser> ai multe obiecte ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu câte pot avea
<FlowRiser> sunt cumva generate dinamic ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu, dar s-ar putea să modific programul și să fie
<FlowRiser> Am folosit odata (de mult) QVector<Q_OBJECT> nume_var;
<FlowRiser> cred ca ar merge si cu qlist
<ovidiu-florin> cu ce e diferit față de QList cu același parametru?
<ovidiu-florin> da, ar merge
<FlowRiser> pai lista este inlantuita ... adica ca sa iei un anumit obiect din ea, trebuie sa iterezi de la capat sau de la sfarsit pana la acel obiect
<FlowRiser> iar din vector poti sa scoti obiectul direct
<FlowRiser> problema este ca vectorul ocupa mai mult spatiu in memorie
<FlowRiser> si pe stack*
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, dar te sfatuiesc sa te gandesti la alta solutie
<FlowRiser> nu stiu exact ce vrei sa faci
<ovidiu-florin> pe scurt mie îmi trebuie un QWidget care să extindă interfața mea, adică am nevoie de obiecte cu GUI care să aibă o metodă comună.
<ovidiu-florin> în care metodă definirea ei să fie diferită la fiecare obiect
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah, daca au o metoda comuna, atunci e ok; Oricum, sa te gandesti bine ce faci; Mie unul nu-mi place sa folosest liste si vectori pt obiecte ...
<FlowRiser> poate poti sa faci prin semnale si sloturi
<ovidiu-florin> am un combobox cu tipuri de mesaje și un buton de send. Fiecare tip de mesaj are alte câmpuri. Am nevoie de un slot care să ia valorile din câmpurile specifice mesajului și să îl trimită când e chemat de semnalul de la butonul send
<FlowRiser> nu mai stiu cum era la combobox (eu folosesc qml, mai mult) dar nu ar trebui sa fie greu
<ovidiu-florin> și ca să fiu sigur că toți care vor mai adăuga tipuri de mesaje vor folosi același slot, folosesc o interfață
<ovidiu-florin> nu e greu
<ovidiu-florin> am reușit să fac asta dacă fac GUI-ul programatic
<ovidiu-florin> dar vreau să folosesc designerul pt. că sunt prea multe câmpuri de scris în cod
<FlowRiser> ai gasit metoda prin care sa iei din combobox itemul curent(cel selectat) ?
<ovidiu-florin> aia e partea cea mai ușoară
<ovidiu-florin> am o clasă pentru fiecare tip de mesaj din combobox
<ovidiu-florin> în funcție de care e selectat, obiectul respectiv (moștenind QWidget) în fac vizibil și enabled
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, aah, acum inteleg; pai eu ma gandesc sa le dai la toate cate o proprietate unica gen: id; iar apoi sa le iei dupa id si sa le faci cum vrei tu; nu neaparat iterativ
<FlowRiser> mai ales daca au toate o proprietate comuna ...
<ovidiu-florin> aia'i problema, cum să fac o listă cu aceste obiecte ca să  o pit itera?
<ovidiu-florin> pot*
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, practic: tu ai mai multe obiecte pe o anumita clasa?
<ovidiu-florin> cum?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<FlowRiser> deci ai doar unul ?
<ovidiu-florin> unul singur pentru fiecare 
<FlowRiser> foloseste Q_PROPERTY(bool visible GET visible SET setVisible NOTIFY visibleChanged)
<FlowRiser> si atunci cand faci ceva de genul obj1.visible = true; o sa se faca vizibil notificand visibleChanged
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, cat pentru combo-boxul tau; sfatuiesc urmatoarele
<ovidiu-florin> ăla e macro ?
<FlowRiser> O.o nu stiu ce e ala
<FlowRiser> il pui dupa Q_OBJECT
<ovidiu-florin> da, e macro
<FlowRiser> si implementezi tu get, set si semnalul de visible changed
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, gandeste-te sa implementezi o functie de find("class_name") in interfata ta
<FlowRiser> sa nu mai trebuiasca sa te chinui cu liste si alte lucruri
<FlowRiser> pe asta poti sa o pui ca fiind un semnal
<FlowRiser> iar, obiectele toate sa fie conectate cu acest semnal
<FlowRiser> si cand "se pupa" sa faca visible = true
<FlowRiser> asa nu mai trebuie sa iterezi, iar in cazul in care apar mai multe entry-uri cu acelasi nume vor fi toate "grupate"; In plus, e mult mai elegant asa
<ovidiu-florin> și unde le conectez?
<ovidiu-florin> semnalele cu cloturile?
<ovidiu-florin> sloturile*
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, le conectezi in constructorul obiectelor
<ovidiu-florin> în fiecare clasă
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<FlowRiser> da
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, cum ti se pare aceasta solutie ?
<ovidiu-florin> interesantă, dar nu văd de ce e mai eficientă sau mai bună decât varianta cu lista?
<FlowRiser> gandeste-te asa:
<FlowRiser> ai 100 de elemente
<FlowRiser> vrei sa activezi elementul 50
<FlowRiser> prin lista, ar trebui sa iterezi prin alte 49 de elemente ca sa ajungi la acel element
<ovidiu-florin> și așa trimit semanl la toate 100 și reacționează cea care trebuie
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ai inteles gresit conceptul
<ovidiu-florin> ok, nu am priceput
<FlowRiser> obiectele sunt cele care sunt setate sa "asculte"
<ovidiu-florin> da
<FlowRiser> semnalul tau
<FlowRiser> nu are decat un argument
<ovidiu-florin> un QString bănuiesc
<ovidiu-florin> sau ceva unic pentru fiecare obiect
<FlowRiser> if(conditie==true) fa_ceva(); altfel return;
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> și la emitearea semnalului, toate cele 100 de obiecte primesc semnalul
 * sbivol e de acord cu FlowRiser. semnalele au fost făcute anume pentru ceea ce-i trebuie lui ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> dar fă_ ceva reacționează doar la cel cu pricina
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, corect, dar e muult mai eficient decat o lista care este construita in memorie
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * ovidiu-florin a înțeles
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, oki :D
<ovidiu-florin> acuma să rescriu jumătate din proiect :))
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, chestia de conectare e la fel peste tot, pune 'this' in loc de numele obiectului :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: Și din index changed de la Combobox, chem o metodă din interfață care emite semnalul findClass?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, exact
<ovidiu-florin> deci interfața nu va mai fi interfață (conform standardului C++ ) :D
<ovidiu-florin> va fi doar o clasă cu o metodă pură virtuală
<FlowRiser> tot clasa este :))
<ovidiu-florin> ok, hai că încerc varianta asta
<FlowRiser> eu trebuie sa-mi reinstalez kubuntu-ul
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<FlowRiser> imi trebuie lightdm 1.4.0, iar daca il instalez asa normal ... nu-mi porneste
<FlowRiser> imi trebuie 12.10
<FlowRiser> iar updaterul l-am stricat cu luni in urma
<FlowRiser> ups :D
<dadix> mai bine treci la 13.04
<dadix> daca tot faci trecerea
<ovidiu-florin> KDE 4.10 ;)
<dadix> si ce kernel ?
<sbivol> dadix: 3.8.0-1
<dadix> bun 
<dadix> 3.9 si 3.10 vor fi cu mai multe chestii adaugate
<ovidiu-florin> am un lapsus, cum trimit ca parametru referința la un obiect?
<ovidiu-florin> &this e valid?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: am o mică problemă
<FlowRiser> nu trimite obiecte necunoscute O.o
<FlowRiser> faci asa:
<ovidiu-florin> acele obiecte fiind QWidget vor fi afișate în MainWindow
<FlowRiser> functie send(tip_variabila/obiect_cunoscut &obj)
<ovidiu-florin> deci mă gândesc să îi trimit la constructorul obiectului o referintă la main window ca să se adauge singur
<FlowRiser> ele nu sunt adaugate deja ? le adaugi dinamic ?
<ovidiu-florin> cum să fie adăugate deja?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ma gandeam ca poate sunt pe-acolo doar ca sunt ascunse sau ceva
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, atunci fa cum ai zis tu
<FlowRiser> ar trebui sa mearga
<ovidiu-florin> sunt QWidget-uri create separat care trebuie adăugate în Main window
<ovidiu-florin> încerc, dar... fac pe prostu': ClassName obj(&this);
<FlowRiser> apropo, vezi ca this'
<ovidiu-florin> this is not valid
<FlowRiser> incearca asa: ClassName obj = new ClassName(&this)
<ovidiu-florin> și contructorul e: explicit ClassName(QMainWindow* mw, QWidget *parent = 0);
<FlowRiser> expliciteaza argumentele atunci
<FlowRiser> brb, imi fac update
<dadix> http://code.google.com/p/tv-maxe
<sbivol> dadix: pe ce principiu lucrează? în afară de acest program mai trebuie instalat ceva în sistem?
<dadix> descarca el tot ce trebuie
<dadix> oricum eu am instalat tot ce tine de gstreamer 
<dadix> si restricted 
<dadix> din ubuntu software center
<sbivol> mhm... am să mă uit numaidecît, pare interesant
<dadix> foloseste sopcastul
<dadix> dar imaginea e mult mai buna decat cea de pe windows
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: contiubui și tu la proiectul ăsta?
<dadix> nu
<dadix> numai ca eu ma pricep la gasit lucruri pe net
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<dadix> google, baidu, bing * fu
<dadix> etc
<dadix> :)
<dadix> apropo Ubuntu vrea sa faca rolling release intre lts-uri
 * ovidiu-florin nu știe ce însaemnă asta
<dadix> cum e arch linux
<dadix> se updateaaza permanent
<dadix> fara sa apara o versiune noua
<dadix> totul vine prin pachete de update
<ovidiu-florin> și-au dat seamna în sfârșit ?
<dadix> se gandesc la asta
<dadix> inca nu e sigur
<dadix> eu pana acum am contribuit cu un wallpaper
<dadix> :)
<dadix> ca tot a venit vorba
<sbivol> e doar o idee, nu-i nimic concret. mie-mi place așa cum este. Ubuntu e Ubuntu pentru că la fiecare 180 de zile ai o versiune nouă, căreia îi faci reclamă și pe care o poți găsi pe Google ca referință cînd ai o problemă
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu sunt de acord
<dadix> am pus subiectul asa la dezbatut pe forumul ubuntu.ro impreuna cu stirea
<ovidiu-florin> crează foarte multă confuzie pentru utilizatorii noi
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: care model creează confuzie?
<ovidiu-florin> cel actual
<ovidiu-florin> uite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<sbivol> heh, nu-mi schimb părerea
<ovidiu-florin> sunt de părere că tipul ăla exprimă cam tot ce am de spus referitor la subiectul ăsta
<sbivol> o versiune nouă aduce cel mai important lucru pentru o distribuție: zarvă. se fac petreceri de lansare, se scriu mesaje pe Twitter, se scriu știri. asta e promovare. un produs bun fără promovare n-are sens
<ovidiu-florin> nu sunt neapărat de acord cu tot ce spune, dar în general, sunt
<ovidiu-florin> un produs stabil aduce și mai mulți clienți
<ovidiu-florin> dar unul care la fiecare 8 luni dai de probleme și crapa te miri ce.....
<ovidiu-florin> asta nu atrage lume
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: http://findenswert.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/bug-vs-feature-2.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> exemplu: în octombrie instalez ubuntu x.x și în aprilie apare ubuntu y.y și fac upgrade.. ups, ceva nou ce dă tot peste cap... pierd setări pierd stabilitate, etc
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: știu conceptul
<ovidiu-florin> eu mă refer la când un feature devine un bug
<ovidiu-florin> când o funcție nouă e implementată pe un mediu care nu e pregătit
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu când apare un pachet nou la ceva aplicație care depinde de alte pachete care sunt instabile
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ideea cu versiuni la fiecare 6 luni e să *ȘTII* cînd ar putea să meargă ceva pe dos și să planifici acțiunile tale în caz de eșec. tu controlezi momentul cînd ceva poate să meargă pe dos. dar cu rolling-realease ești în ceață. dacă ultima versiune de qt nu va lucra bine cu ultima versiune de VLC? ele se vor actualiza separat, fără o perioadă de „așezare”, care acum e „feature-freeze”
<ovidiu-florin> dacă sunt dependente una de cealaltă atuncea sunt de părere că ar trebui să apară deodată
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da, dar dacă apar VLC și Qt împreună, ce face Quassel? dacă Quassel depinde de vechea versiune de Qt?
<sbivol> cum pui ultima versiune de Quassel în sistem?
<ovidiu-florin> la fel
<ovidiu-florin> când apare o librărie nouă, ea devine disponibilă
<ovidiu-florin> ideea e să fie backwards compatible
<ovidiu-florin> dacă nu e, atuncea e cam făcută degeaba
<sbivol> ei sînt mai deștepți și probabil au găsit o modalitate de a rezolva situațiile de care vorbesc, dar oricum m-aș teme de conflicte :)
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu qt e backwards compatible, deci dacă Quassel are nevoie de 4.8 si vlc de 4.4 e ok, Qt e poate fi folosit de ambele
<ovidiu-florin> de aia de obicei se spune: requires Qt 4.4 or later
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-25
<dadix> am descarcat de aiciȘ http://www.developer.nokia.com/Develop/Qt/Code_examples/Qt_Quick.xhtml un exemplu de aplicatie
<dadix> ce fisier trebuie sa import pt a vedea toata aplicatia in qt5 ?
<dadix> e prima data cand imi bag nasul in qt 
<dadix> e vorba de aplicatia de RSS
<CaiusValerius> nu cunosc
<dadix> gata am gasit 
<dadix> merge din parti ...
<dadix> vorba poetului
<bogo> salutare... :) cineva viu pe aici? :)
<bogo> stie cineva de unde pot descarca ubuntu mobile os? :-/
<CaiusValerius> nu ştiu să fie deja
<CaiusValerius> doar ubuntu
<CaiusValerius> sunt ceva tutoriale la tutoriale video
<CaiusValerius> dar trebe sa ai un tel prea sofisticat
<CaiusValerius> hardware
<CaiusValerius> :)
<bogo> pentru asta sunt dispus (-ish) sa-mi i-au un nexus :P da ma oftic ca nu are NFC :(
<dadix> nu a aparut ubuntu os 
<dadix> phone
<bogo> oficial am inteles ca nu a aparut, dar pentru devel nu o fi deja? :-/ pe undeva? :-/
<dadix> stii ca poti instala ubuntu pe android ?
<bogo> @dadix stiu...acum citeam pe tema asta pe site, dar nu imi dau seama de unde sa incep...un tutorial ceva ai idee unde pot gasi? 
<dadix> am pus eu pe forum un link la un tutorial
<dadix> stai sa vad daca il gasesc
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZexUfgkzc
<dadix> @bogo
<bogo> tu ai facut tutorialul?
<dadix> nu
<dadix> dar ce tel ai?
<bogo> lg L5 
<dadix> au schimbat astia de la google afisarea imaginilor
<dadix> in browser
<bogo> da...dinainte de craciun...mi se pare un rahat asa... -> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_l5_e610-4571.php
<bogo> telefonul...daca vrei sa-l vezi... :)
<dadix> l-am vazut 
<dadix> cat ai dat pe el?
<bogo> 8 mil
<bogo> nou
<dadix> eu o sa ini iau o chinezarie cu full Hd la ecran cu jumatate din banii astia
<dadix> imi
<xamolxes> vezi ca trec pe userul asta de acum ca inchid browserul...mda...pai...n-am spus ca a fost cea mai buna alegerea a mea :P
<xamolxes> si...chinezaria are un nume?
<dadix> cand ai bani orice alegere e buna
<xamolxes> mda...mai putin a doua zi cand realizezi ce gafa ai facut... :D
<dadix> ce sa zic eu ma multumesc cu ce am
<dadix> un tel gratis primit de la rds
<dadix> tot o chinezarie
<xamolxes> nu ma inteleg gresit...si eu...si din lipsa de orice altceva a fost o alegere OK...dar acum imi cam pare rau ca am dat atat pe el...nici root nu am putut lua pe el...fmm X( 
<dadix> ca tot veni vorba 
<dadix> ca sa instalezi ubuntu pe tel
<dadix> trebuie sa fie rootat
<dadix> ceva de genul asta
<xamolxes> :|
<dadix> vezi ca zice in tutorial
<xamolxes> la asta ma uitam acu... :|
<xamolxes> omplete Linux Installer is an all in one solution to installing Linux distros on your Android device. Brought to you by the LinuxonAndroid project the app is designed to allow you to install a full Linux distro without touching your Android install.
<xamolxes> --------------------REQUIREMENTS--------------------
<xamolxes> * ROOTED
<xamolxes> fuuuuuu... X(
<dadix> http://cute-android-phones.net/jiayu-g4-quad-core-review-officially-released-today.html
<dadix> uite chinezaria
<dadix> numai vad ca acum e mai scumpa
<dadix> eu o stiam la 160 dolari
<xamolxes> 300 dolari? pai ajungi la aceeasi suma ca si mine :))
<xamolxes> ba mai bine...chiar o si depasesti :)
<dadix> ti-am zis ca stiam ca e 160
<dadix> in China
<xamolxes> aha :D
<dadix> astia aduc tel aici si ii dubleaza pretul
<xamolxes> bun venit in romania :))
<dadix> dar cred ca il poti comanda direct in China
<dadix> pe net
<xamolxes> cu plata ramburs? sau plata pe ppal? :)
<dadix> la ei nu prea se foloseste paypal
<dadix> au altele
<dadix> mai tari ca paypal
<dadix> si ca ebay
<xamolxes> m...
<dadix> sunt dati dracu chinezii astia, iti zic
<xamolxes> :))
<xamolxes> abia acum afli? :))
<dadix> ei acum
<dadix> decand cochetez eu cu software-ul chinezesc he hee
<dadix> da cand
<xamolxes> software chinezesc?
<dadix> da
<xamolxes> anume?
<dadix> ai auzit de Discuz?
<xamolxes> parca....dar nu mai tin minte ce e cu el...
<dadix> e un fel de forum
<dadix> cum e phpbb
<dadix> dar foarte tare
<dadix> are inclus si social engine inel
<dadix> in el
<xamolxes> ??
<xamolxes> why?!
<xamolxes> de ce ar avea nevoie de social engine...?!
<dadix> si twitter
<dadix> si portal
<dadix> toate in unul singur
<dadix> si e gratis
<dadix> :)
<xamolxes> !?
<Libertiny> xamolxes: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<xamolxes> ??
<xamolxes> pare interesant...o sa incerc sa dau de el weekend-ul asta...sa vad si eu ce-i de capul lui...
<dadix> e in chineza
<dadix> :)
<dadix> dar un rus il traduce si il actualizeaza
<dadix> discuz se updateaza automat 
<dadix> cum face arch
<dadix> linux
<dadix> :)
<dadix> daca nu esti atent si ii dai update te trezesti cu chinezaria peste siteul tau 
<xamolxes> :))
<xamolxes> pai...da...nu are language packs? :-/
<xamolxes> adica...e doar in chineza pentru chinezi si atat?
<dadix> nu are oficial
<dadix> http://www.msg2me.com/portal.php
<dadix> aici este o comunitate
<dadix> care il traduce
<dadix> siteul lor e tot pe Discuz
<xamolxes> sincer...nu-mi inspira incredere platforma...si in mod special site-ul de mai sus (looks like a hidden porn site with japanese girls :P)
<dadix> nu mai este ce era odata
<xamolxes> deci am dreptate -ish? :))
<dadix> s-au saturat oamenii de tradus 
<dadix> scriptul ala e un monstru
<dadix> traduci de te ia batul
<xamolxes> defineste monstru
<dadix> enorm de multe linii de cod de tradus... enorm
<xamolxes> ouch... :|
<dadix> ti-am zic ca din acel script ai forum , portal, social engine, un fel de twitter, integrare cloud search, sistem de plata si alte chestii
<xamolxes> intrebarea e acum: cat de sigura e platforma... :|
<dadix> cu punctaje ... 
<dadix> cu sistem anti spam
<xamolxes> atat? nu are o constructie modulara? de genul daca modulul x a fost compromis, accessul in celelalte module sa fie blocat?
<dadix> asta nu stiu
<xamolxes> ar fi chiar culmea...  :|
<dadix> dar stryctura modulara are pt ca poti pune portalul sau nu
<dadix> chestiile poti fi activate sau nu pe acolo
<xamolxes> asta nu inseamna ca are si constructie modulara...faptul ca-i poti pune un addon nu inseamna nimic...
<dadix> instaleaza-l si vezi
<dadix> in localhost
<dadix> plus ca are o gramada pe pluginuri
<dadix> multe-multe-multe
<xamolxes> logic ca o sa stau pe capul lui de acum, desi nu prea ma atrage...ca n-am forumuri sau alte rahatele de genul, dar e interesant sa vad cum a fost construit :P
<dadix> da... dar in materie nu e ultima noutate
<xamolxes> banuiam ca ai sa zici asta mai devreme sau mai tarziu :P
<dadix> e alta chinezarie
<dadix> PhpWind
<dadix> asta se actualizeaza imediat ce cineva posteaza un subiect
<dadix> exact ca twitter
<dadix> si e forum :)
<dadix> e si nu e pt ca si asta are social engine in el si alte grozavii
<dadix> asta are si ceva din Pinterest
<dadix> in plus
<xamolxes> frate...nicaieri nu mai gasesti ceva simplu si eficient... :(
<xamolxes> imi aduc aminte cand era phpbb-ul pe la inceput... ce vremuri... :(
 * sbivol se miră cum puteți discuta o oră în șir despre o platformă web
<xamolxes> :))
<dadix> http://www.phpwind.net/  uite chinezaria in forma ei pura
<xamolxes> wtf?!
<dadix> sbivol :)
<xamolxes> long live google translate :D
<dadix> asta are in core technologia lui twitter
<dadix> eu pe asta l-as studia
<dadix> daca as fi in locul tau
<dadix> vezi ca au facut si un framework 
<xamolxes> mda...am aflat ca in februarie sau martie dau drumul la public beta la ubuntu mobile os
<xamolxes> pana atunci >:D care aveti idee de unde pot cumpara un nexus 4 din bucuresti la un pret convenabil... :D
<dadix> asta ma depaseste
<xamolxes> care din ele? prima sau a doua? :D
<xamolxes> mesaj catre google romania 
<xamolxes> ;)
<xamolxes> "Unlocked and contract free
<xamolxes> Purchase Nexus 4 directly from Google Play, with no carrier commitment or contract."
<xamolxes> really? ura!!! :)
<xamolxes> "Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.
<xamolxes> We're working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible.
<xamolxes> Please check back again soon."
<xamolxes> what?! ok...atunci de unde pot cumpara unul fara bloatware-ul standard cu care vine de pe la alte companii (vezi samsung, lg, htc, etc) in Bucuresti?!
<pirear> salutare
<sbivol> pirear: salut
<pirear> sbivol merge ce am vrut eu sa fac
<sbivol> cu vsftpd?
<pirear> da
<sbivol> cel obișnuit, sau vreo variație?
<pirear> vsftpd-ext
<pirear> :)
<pirear> incearca sa te conectezi
<pirear> user sbivol
<pirear> parola
<pirear> sbivol
<dadix> cine ma ajuta su o aplicatie in q5?
<dadix> cu
<pirear> q5 sau qt5?
<pirear> :)
<dadix> qt
<dadix> bajbai pe intuneric la laptop
<dadix> :)
<dadix> e un rss feed
<dadix> un exemplu descarcat de la ei de pe site
<dadix> l-am importat dar nu imi pare nimic
<pirear> eu ni stiu qt5 :)
<pirear> nu*
<dadix> am vrut sa il rulez zicea ca nu am compilator
<dadix> l-am selectat manual pe gcc
<dadix> si degeaba
<dadix> acum imi zice ca am eroare 127
<dadix> tot nu reusesc sa vad nici un fisier
<pirear> nu stiu
<dadix> sbivol stie dar nu vrea sa zica
<dadix> :)
<pirear> :))
<dadix> @sbivol
<sbivol> dadix: ce ai descărcat?
<dadix> un RSS
<dadix> pentru mobile
<dadix> e pe siteul lor ca exemplu
<sbivol> adresa?
<sbivol> să încerc și eu :)
<dadix> nu mai stiu
<dadix> mai bine ti-l trimit
<dadix> zi-mi o adresa de mail
<sbivol> sergiu@ase.md
<pirear> sbivol m-am connectat cu anonymous la serverul ala:D
<sbivol> pirear: da, are și FTP public
<pirear> numai ca nu poate fi uploadat nimic
<pirear> :)
<sbivol> pirear: doar ți-am dat configurația, știi mai bine decît mine ce se poate face și ce nu pe acel server :)
<dadix> gata am trimis
<pirear> tu crezi ca am folosit-o? :))
<pirear> cand am vazut ca e la fel ca a mea
<pirear> am zis ca nu are rost sa o schimb pe a mea
<sbivol> pirear: ziceam doar că cunoști deja cum e configurat serverul
<pirear> a:)
<pirear> teoretic
 * sbivol e mîndru că pirear a deprins ceva vsftpd-fu
<sbivol> dadix: îmi instalez acum Qt creator și mă uit peste codul cela...
<dadix> sbibol:eu am instalat qt5
<dadix> @sbivol
<pirear> sbivol vsftpd-fu fiind? :)
<dadix> asta si numai asta
<sbivol> aha, acuși văd cum fac rost de el
<dadix> de la ei de pe site
<sbivol> pirear: în stilul kung-fu, script-fu, irc-fu
<pirear> :))
<pirear> arch pe tot pc-ul
<pirear> :)
<pirear> brb
<pirear> :D
<sbivol> dadix: de unde ai scos Qt5? ca să nu-l caut cu lumînarea
<dadix> http://qt-project.org/downloads
 * sbivol instalează Qt5...
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut
<sbivol> dadix: eroarea 127 e pentru că nu s-a compilat main.o, probabil nu ai g++ instalat
<sbivol> dadix: sudo apt-get install g++
<dadix> salut florin
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
<dadix> am gcc
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: nu e mai bine sudo apt-get install build-essentials ?
<dadix> pe asta l-am pus in kit
<dadix> la setari
<dadix> la el am setat calea
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: build-essentials instalează instrumente pentru a crea pachete Debian. încă-i devreme să împacheteze aplicația asta :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu îl folosesc pentru că îmi pune și tot ce am nevoie pentru C++
<ovidiu-florin> și nu ma complic cu mai mult
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai dreptate, e mai simplu așa
<ovidiu-florin> și dacă e ceva de configurat pentru ca pachetele să se vadă între ele, prin calea asta se fac astea automat
<ovidiu-florin> dau exemplu în paralel, când pun apache și php pe un server nu le instalez și le setez separat, instalez direct phpmyadmin (chiar dacă nu îl folosesc)
<ovidiu-florin> și el le pune pe ambele și le configurează să se vadă între ele
<ovidiu-florin> scuze dadix, care e problema?
<dadix> eroarea aia
<dadix> 127
<dadix> la compilare
<dadix> cand ii dau Run
<dadix> compilare sper ca-i zice
<dadix> :)
<dadix> nu ma pricep
<dadix> azi mi-am bagat nasul pt prima data in qt
<sbivol> dadix: Compiler path trebuie să fie /usr/bin/gccc
<sbivol> dadix: Compiler path trebuie să fie /usr/bin/gcc
<dadix> am gcc pus in setare deci de ce nu il foloseste aplicatia pe el?
<dadix> pai am pus calea asta
<dadix> in kit
<dadix> la setari
<dadix> la el
<dadix> si tot trebuie g++ ? ?
<sbivol> fă clic-dreapta pe eroare și alege „Show output”. ce zice?
<dadix>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  8:55:48: The process "/usr/bin/make" exited with code 2. Error while building/deploying project RssReaderComponents (kit: Desktop Qt 5.0.0 GCC 64bit (SDK)) When executing step 'Make'
<dadix> -----------------------------
<dadix>  Desktop_Qt_5_0_0_GCC_64bit_SDK-Debug' make: *** [main.o] Error 127 18:55:48: The process "/usr/bin/make" exited with code 2. Error while building/deploying project RssReaderComponents (kit: Desktop Qt 5.0.0 GCC 64bit (SDK)) When executing step 'Make'
<sbivol> dadix: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev
<dadix> trebuie si reboot?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: eu aș testa dacă întradevăr îi merge Gcc-ul prima dată
<dadix> nu de alta dar tot apare eroarea
<dadix> dupa ce am instalat ce ai zis
<dadix>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  19:07:12: Running steps for project RssReaderComponents... 19:07:12: Configuration unchanged, skipping qmake step. 19:07:12: Starting: "/usr/bin/make" -w make: Entering directory `/home/dadix/Downloads/QMLRSSReader/RssReaderComponents-build-Desktop_Qt_5_0_0_GCC_64bit_SDK-Debug' g++ -c -m64 -pipe -g -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -fPIE -DVER="\"1.4.0\"" -DQT_DECLARATIVE_LIB -DQT_WIDGETS_LIB -DQT_SCRIPT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB 
<sbivol> dadix: nu trebuie să repornești, doar compilezi din nou
<dadix> cel de mai sus e ce imi apare acum
<dadix> acela e raspunsul
<dadix> eroarea 127
<dadix> :)
<dadix> tu ce versiune de ubuntu ai ?
<dadix> @sbivol
<sbivol> kubuntu 13.04
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: bănuiesc că încerci în Qt Creator
<dadix> da
<dadix> asa scrie
<dadix> RssReaderComponents- Qt Creator
<ovidiu-florin> eu aș încerca să compilez un program gen hello world, și apoi la exemplele lor
<dadix> eu nu as incerca pt ca nu stiu cum sa fac
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<dadix> am vrut si eu sa deschi o aplicatie gata facuta sa vad ce si cum
<ovidiu-florin> File - > New File or Project
<dadix> deschid
<ovidiu-florin> Panoul din stânga -> applications apoi în dreapta Qt Gui Application
<ovidiu-florin> ce fac acum presupune că sistemul e funcțional dar proiectul acela are câteva dependențe lipsă
<dadix> gata am deschis un nou proiect
<dadix> s-a deschis automat mainwindow.cpp
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> dă-i run
<ovidiu-florin> triunghiul verde simplu
<ovidiu-florin> sau Ctrl + R
<ovidiu-florin> sau F5
<ovidiu-florin> care preferi
<dadix> g++ Commnand not found
<ovidiu-florin> o..k...
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea hai la un test mai simplu
<ovidiu-florin> g++ --version
<dadix> poate vrea g++  si nu-i place gcc
<dadix> The program 'g++' can be found in the following packages:
<dadix>  * g++
<dadix>  * pentium-builder
<dadix> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ovidiu-florin> în o consolă rulează g++ --version
<ovidiu-florin> deci nu e instalat
<ovidiu-florin> ât e bazat pe C++ nu pe C
<ovidiu-florin> QT*
 * sbivol i-a spus parcă lui dadix să facă „sudo apt-get install g++”...
<dadix> da
<dadix> ai spus
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> recomand sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dadix> fara headers ?
<ovidiu-florin> ce headers?
<dadix> parca asa am vazut cand se compileaza in pachete .deb
<dadix> tot nu vrea
<dadix>  19:26:08: Running steps for project RssReaderComponents... 19:26:08: Configuration unchanged, skipping qmake step. 19:26:08: Starting: "/usr/bin/make" -w make: Entering directory `/home/dadix/Downloads/QMLRSSReader/RssReaderComponents-build-Desktop_Qt_5_0_0_GCC_64bit_SDK-Debug' g++ -c -m64 -pipe -g -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -fPIE -DVER="\"1.4.0\"" -DQT_DECLARATIVE_LIB -DQT_WIDGETS_LIB -DQT_SCRIPT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_QML_DEBUG -DQT_DECLARATIVE_DEB
<dadix> ne intoarcem la testul ala
<pirea> deci :)
<pirea> back from arch
<dadix> cand ii dau Run imi apare Mainwindow
<dadix> in acel test
<dadix> asta trebuie sa fie de bine
<dadix> ma mai ocup de asta si maine
<dadix> bine ca am rezolvat macar prima eroare 
<ovidiu-florin> dacă apare main window la testul simplu atuncea totul e ok
<dadix> @sbivol macar la tine merge ?
<ovidiu-florin> referitor la celălalt proiect nu șțiu ce să zic
<sbivol> dadix: proiectul e vechi, nu se împacă cu make-ul actual
<sbivol> încercă să-i dau de capăt...
<dadix> da-l incolo
<dadix> aveti vreun proiect care sa mearga?
<dadix> unul usor
<pirea> sbivol ce e CMAKE?
<ovidiu-florin> pirea: e un program ce generează Makefile -uri similar dar mai avansat ca QMake
<ovidiu-florin> e folosit pentru a simplifica scrierea Makefile-urilor
<sbivol> regula mea de aur e: dacă o palicație are nevoie de makefile, înseamnă că-i prea avansată pentru mine :)
<sbivol> s/palicație/aplicație/
<pirea> :))
<pirea> sbivol corect :))
<pirea> care e dupa voi cel mai bun bootloader?
<ovidiu-florin> fiecare cu al lui, ține de preferință
<ovidiu-florin> dar părerea mea e că cel mai bun e cel pe care ți-l faci singur :D
<ovidiu-florin> ca orice alt soft, de altfel
<sbivol> grub2, fără îndoială
<pirea> ati vazut cum e bootloaderul dupa BSD?
<pirea> mie mi-a recunoscut pana si functia aia de bootare dupa lan
<pirea> :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu am folosit BSD
<ovidiu-florin> șiiiii, mi-a murit creierul, iar... :((
<dadix> cum aflu unde s-a instalat qt5 ?
<ovidiu-florin> de obicei e în ~/Qt
<ovidiu-florin> sau ceva de genul
<dadix> adica unde?
<dadix> am gasit qt5
<ovidiu-florin> ăla-i
<dadix> nu cred
<dadix> ca nu are nici un fisier uninstall
<dadix> sudo ./<qt-path>/bin/uninstall
<dadix> asa am gasit pe net
<dadix> http://linuxevangelist.blogspot.ro/2010/01/uninstalling-qt-creator-qt-sdk-in.html
<dadix> ce am gasit eu este in Home
<dadix> si sa zicem ca asta e
<dadix> cu spui tu
<dadix> cum il dezinstalez?
<dadix> sudo apt-get ... ?
<dadix> ca tare as vrea sa nu raman fara Unity care stiu ca are QT4
<dadix> la unele chestii
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să aibă un script de uninstall
<ovidiu-florin> ~/Qt5.0.0/maintenanceTool
<dadix> multumesc
<dadix> l-am dezinstalat
<dadix> :)
<dadix> i-am dat si un sudo apt-get autoremove
<dadix> ca sa scap de tot
<dadix> mi-a mai sters 42 de mega
<dadix> e film bun pe digifilm
<ovidiu-florin> sun t la lucru
<dadix> dar ce faci ?
<dadix> ce job ai?
<ovidiu-florin> programator
<ovidiu-florin> în C++
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ai clonă
<dadix> pai si programezi de noapte ?
<ovidiu-florin> am program flexibil
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să fac 8 ore
<ovidiu-florin> și dacă vin mai târziu, stau până mai târziu
<dadix> of
<ovidiu-florin> ce să fac... 
<ovidiu-florin> am avut examen de dimineață
<ovidiu-florin> și acuma sunt atât de obosit că nu sunt în stare să gândesc cum să fac un obiect
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqiyaNVbsEI
<dadix> si cat mai ai pana termini serviciul?
<ovidiu-florin> mai 3 ore
<ovidiu-florin> dar la 0 se închide, deci le recuperez luni
<dadix> mai bine recuperai duminica
<dadix> sau sambata
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> alea sunt zilele mele libere
<dadix> ete na
<ovidiu-florin> în cel mai rău caz studiez pentru examen
<ovidiu-florin> dar mai mult nu
<dadix> renuntai la o zi
<ovidiu-florin> ăla-i timp pentru mine și pentru familie
<dadix> libera
<dadix> ca nu era foc
<ovidiu-florin> pentru 3 ore?
<ovidiu-florin> naah, le recuperez, o oră luni, una marți, etc
<dadix> pai vezi
<dadix> ca ai timp de recuperat
<dadix> nu e nevoie sa stai asa tarziu
<ovidiu-florin> fac acuma cât timp pot, să am mai puțin de recuprat
<sbivol_> ovidiu-florin: ambele porecle sînt ale mele, pentru că las calculatorul de la serviciu conectat mai tot timpul
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-26
<ovidiu-florin> neața
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-27
<gcosmin> salut
 * gcosmin e cineva on?
<ovidiu-florin> neața
<ovidiu-florin> aveți cumva careva ceva idee cum se poate rezolva eroarea asta: http://paste.kde.org/657398/ Nu pot instala actualizările din cauza asta
<dadix1> nu
<dadix1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132269/how-to-resolve-the-failed-to-download-repository-error
<dadix1> parca seamana cu ce ai tu
<dadix1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/208037/some-index-files-failed-to-download-while-updating
<ovidiu-florin> aparent este o probelmă cu mirror-ul pe românia
<ovidiu-florin> la ping merge normal
<ovidiu-florin> dar lista de pachete nu poate fi actalizată
<ovidiu-florin> ar trebui un refresh la mirror
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc dadix1
<sbivol_> ovidiu-florin: în /etc/apt/sources.list poți schimba http://ro. cu http://md. sau alt cod de țară, ar trebui să meargă
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut asta
<ovidiu-florin> am schimbat cu US
<ovidiu-florin> dar dece nu merge pe ro?
<sbivol_> cam departe :) 
<ovidiu-florin> ce sa întâmplat?
<ovidiu-florin> de vreo 3 zile e așa
<sbivol_> nu știu. trebuie întrebat pe http://forum.ubuntu.ro/
 * sbivol_ pregătește traducerea Amarok pentru a fi evaluată. cine se oferă s-o testeze?
<dadix1> nu folosesc Amarok @sbivol_ ci alt player
 * sbivol_ a încărcat traducerea pentru KDE Partition Manager
<sbivol_> alexei: salut :)
<alexei> sbivol_: test
<alexei> sbivol_: x
<sbivol_> alexei: fără spam pe canal :)
<alexei> sbivol_: clar
<FlowRiser> in sfarsit
<FlowRiser> mi-am reinstalat kubuntu
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: felicitări
<sbivol_> ce versiune?
<FlowRiser> 12.10; nu-mi merge inca bine 13.04 :(
<sbivol_> nu-i nimic, se lustruieşte încet-încet
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: vrei să testezi traducerea amarok? Azi am pus-o la punct.
<FlowRiser> sbivol, sigur, dupa ce imi 'builduiesc' qt-ul
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ti-a iesit chestia aia cu semnale ?
<dadix1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3imDkvTxWc
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: ca să instalezi traducerea actuală pentru Amarok: sudo wget http://ase.md/~sergiu/amarok.mo --output-file=/usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/amarok.mo
<FlowRiser> sbivol_, mersi frumos :D
<sbivol_> verifică, critică, spune-ţi părerea
<FlowRiser> sbivol_, din curiozitate, ce varsta ai ? :D
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: am mai fost întrebat aici :) 25
<FlowRiser> sbivol_, tare, ce fel de job ai ? :D
<sbivol_> în IT, diverse lucruri
<FlowRiser> mi-a dat crash O.o
<FlowRiser> trb s-o iau cu buildul de la capat ... pff
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: cu ce te chinui?
<sbivol_> FlowRiser: scuze, am încurcat parametrul la wget atunci: sudo wget http://ase.md/~sergiu/amarok.mo --output-document=/usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/amarok.mo
<sbivol_> acum trebuie să fie tradus aproape complet :) verifică te rog
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-20
<mokush> ati vazut chestia asta? https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7087800
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-25
<V3n3RiX> boo everybody
<fdd> jhhhhhhhhhhh
<Anuska> b
<fdd> d.
<fdd> db.
<fdd> we complete each other.
<fdd> such symmetry.
<fdd> so moon.
<fdd> moon shine.
<fdd> moonshine.
<fdd> such euphoria.
<fdd> so irrelevant.
<fdd> such hysterical.
<fdd> so dope.
<fdd> what am I doing here?
<Anuska> :))
<fdd> I guess we'll never know.
<fdd> but I am mean.
<fdd> I am not mean, I mean.
<Anuska> :)
<fdd> see, such a myriad of linguistic nuances in this kingly language.
<fdd> wtf. :))
<Anuska> cica invatai pana acum Loops and arrays I si II
<fdd> oh.
<Anuska> I e ala cu sa numerotez
<fdd> adică o dimensiune și două dimensiuni?
<fdd> aha.
<Anuska> II e cu arry[]
<fdd> da.
<Anuska> acum sunt la III
<Anuska> ba fdd
<fdd> și ce e la III?
<Anuska> ce dracu
<Anuska> noi vorbim pe 10 canale
<Anuska> =))
<fdd> :))
<fdd> știu.
<Anuska> incepem un subiect pe un canal
<Anuska> si ne mutam de pe un canal pe altul
<fdd> dă-ți seama cât de confuzi sunt ăștia de pe canele. :))
<fdd> că nu înțeleg care-i faza. :))
<Anuska> =)))
<Anuska> hai sa le zicem dracu
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-26
<fdd> :))
<fdd> ăsta e cel mai înalt nivel ce troll, cred. :))
<Anuska> =))
<fdd> ok, deci da, așa e. :)))
<fdd> channel surfing.
<Anuska> pff
<Anuska> 1+
<fdd> ++1.
<fdd> da ce era cu "+++"? ziceai mai devreem.
<Anuska> ma bag sa mai fac putin js
<Anuska> da[
<Anuska> exista +++?
<fdd> este și +++?
<Anuska> nu stiu
<Anuska> nu am vazut
<fdd> hmm, păi să nu cumva să fie ceva obscuritate de combinație de operatori, sau ceva.
<fdd> ah, nu, atunci nu este.
<fdd> pentru că este doar ++ și +.
<Anuska> stai sa mai fac o chestie
<Anuska> III cica
<Anuska> Loops and arrays III
<fdd> și dacă le alături, nu mai merge, evident. că nu e valid.
<fdd> ok... dar eu mă duc la culcare imediat.
<Anuska> e grava asta
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817417/
<fdd> chiar sunt obosit, oricât de bine dispus aș fi. :)) și chiar sunt.
<Anuska> :))
<Anuska> ma bag sa rezolv problema
<Anuska> te bagi la zzZ?
<Anuska> mai stau si eu 30min cred
<Anuska> si fug la club
<fdd> da, ar cam trebui.
<Anuska> noapte buna
<fdd> da, păi eu m-am sculat pe la 6:30... am făcut tot felul de chestii.
<fdd> am fost și prin baruri în seara asta, și-acum sunt acasă.
<fdd> și așa mai departe. :)) cred că e destul.
<Anuska> :))
<fdd> și eu tot la 7 seara am plecat. deși nu am stat așa mult, că pe la 11 am venit. deși unii s-au mai dus și prin alte părți.
<fdd> bun, noapte bună, și have fun and take care!
<Anuska> nb
<V3n3RiX> booo everybody
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-20
<Php_PC> salut
<Php_PC> este cineva care ma poate ajuta cu o problema de vsftpd ?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-25
<crismblog> Neața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-26
<crismblog> Neața
<sbivol_> crismblog: neața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-27
<crismblog> Bună dimineața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-29
<cyando> tes
#ubuntu-ro 2018-01-27
<b247> salutare, stie cineva cum pot sa pornesc thunderbird (ubuntu 17, gnome 3) la startup, minimizat?
<diogenes_> b247, http://susepaste.org/10024508
<b247> diogenes_: wow, un script pyton. ms, o sa il testez
<b247> python, scuze :)
<diogenes_> ok
